# Cagliari-Milan 1-1



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Cagliari-Milan, 5ª giornata di ritorno del campionato serie A 2012/2013, partita in programma domenica 10 febbraio 2013 alle ore 15:00 allo stadio Is Arenas di Quartu Sant'Elena (Cagliari)

Di seguito, tutto sulla partita: probabili formazioni, formazioni ufficiali, arbitro, biglietti e video di Milan e Cagliari, commenti in tempo reale, in diretta, durante il match, il dopo la partita e come sempre le vostre pagelle.



4 febbraio 
Cagliari-Milan: 'Quartu non sicuro'
Prefettura: non ci sono condizioni
Secondo la Prefettura "Non esistono le condizioni, legate all'ordine pubblico e alla sicurezza, per la disputa all' Is Arenas di Quartu della partita Cagliari-Milan". 
Ansa.

9 febbraio 
Sono 22 i convocati di Mister Massimiliano Allegri per Cagliari-Milan:

Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, Abate, Antonini, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata, Ambrosini, Boateng, Constant, Flamini, Muntari, Nocerino, Traoré, Balotelli, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Robinho.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non penso proprio di poter sopportare fino a Domenica prossima. Una partita a settimana non ce la faccio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Da vincere, soprattutto perchè ci sarà Lazio-Napoli e sono convinto che la Lazie le prenderà di brutto. Non c'è altro da fare che cercare di raccimolare più punti possibili dopo il nostro inizio da Pescara o Palermo qualsiasi.


----------



## 2515 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non ci sarà montolivo purtroppo squalificato per l'ammonizione di oggi che era diffidato, siamo nei guai fino al collo a centrocampo. Dovremo giocare a trazione anteriore e in contropiede rapido recuperando palla a metà campo velocemente. Contiamo sul nostro trio a cresta.


----------



## Frikez (3 Febbraio 2013)

Mhm, per me ci scappa un pari..noi senza Montolivo non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Senza Monto non sarà per niente facile.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Febbraio 2013)

Danilo Avelar e Radja Nainggolan salteranno Cagliari-Milan


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Guai a toccare IL TRIDENTE


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Da vincere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Da vincere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Inutile dire che anche da questa dobbiamo uscire con i tre punti, specialmente se consideriamo gli scontri diretti contro Juve e Napoli di Fiorentina e Lazio, sulla prima potremmo allungare e sulla seconda accorciare ulteriormente. Il centrocampo sarà di zappatori, però mi affido al tridente.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà va bene che manca Monto,però a loro manca il giocatore nettamente più forte.Poi quei 3 la davanti possono risolverla senza problemi.


----------



## peppe75 (3 Febbraio 2013)

tosta tosta la partita....speriamo benee!!!


----------



## vota DC (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non c'è il rischio che siano stanchi per la nazionale i due attaccanti?


----------



## jaws (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non ci sarà Montolivo ma torneranno Ambrosini e Boateng.
Se giochiamo come oggi la vittoria è assicurata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Preferisco che il Monto salti il Cagliari piuttosto che il derby o la Lazio. E comunque alcune pedine dovrebbero rientrare (spero) tipo Boateng e Mexes.


----------



## Tobi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Vincere. Non possiamo fermarci ora


----------



## Schism75 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Saremo senza montolivo. I giocherei con il 4-2-3-1, almeno é capace che bojan indovini la partita. Sennó a centrocampo é terribile la cosa. A meno che... Non rischi Cristante.


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Giocherà Ambrosini


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Bryan Cristante.


----------



## jaws (4 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri non è pazzo come Stramaccioni. Giocherà Ambrosini o al massimo Muntari


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> tosta tosta la partita....speriamo benee!!!



....perché tosta? Secondo me è una gara assolutamente alla nostra portata.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Allegri non è pazzo come Stramaccioni. Giocherà Ambrosini o al massimo Muntari





Rientra Boateng
Però basta avere fuori Montolivo e hai finito con la qualità a centrocampo. Bella mer..


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ma è sicuro che si giochi a Cagliari? su 200 gare perchè solo i gobbi han giocato a Trieste (2 volte), mah...


----------



## Marilson (4 Febbraio 2013)

mi sono appena (ri)trasferito a Trieste, sarebbe fantastico si giocasse qui


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma è sicuro che si giochi a Cagliari? su 200 gare perchè solo i gobbi han giocato a Trieste (2 volte), mah...



... Il campo del Cagliari dovrebbe, salvo sorprese, essere ormai disponibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ahhhh la regolarità del campionato italiano  cmq io evitereo il 4-2-3-1 a meno che centrale davnti non giochi boateng..... bojan perde anche piu palloni di boa. Li nel mezzo farebbe danni enormi con solo 2 mediani dietro


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2013)

Si parte già con un gol contro... ci sarà la solita cappellata di uno dei nostri super difensori


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Febbraio 2013)

da vincere assolutamente visti gli scontri diretti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Beh anche il Milan di sacchi e capello ogni tanto pareggiava...
Speriamo in una vittoria, io ci credo, ma non abbattiamoci in caso di pareggio


----------



## Francy (4 Febbraio 2013)

Difficile, senza Montolivo non abbiamo registi. El Shaarawy e Niang dovranno partire ancora più da lontano. Meno male rientrano Boateng e Mexes. Loro non avranno Nainggolan, il migliore centrocampista e quindi perdono molto in termini di quantità e qualità, anche se giocherà Cossu al suo posto. Attenzione a Sau che può farci male. Gioco sugli esterni, rientra De Sciglio e tridente a creste.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Non possiamo vincerle tutte.


----------



## Devil May Cry (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ci vuole calma..L'importante è che Niang ed ElSha rientrino come sempre..Poi diciamolo chiaro ElSha-Balo-Niang basta dare palla a loro e incrociare le dita..Col rientro di DeSci siamo anche più solidi in difesa e più concreti in attacco!!Calma e sangue freddo e avanti tutta Milan!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo vincerle tutte.


D'accordo, però son solo 5 partite di risultati positivi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> D'accordo, però son solo 5 partite di risultati positivi.



Che in serie A sono tanta roba


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che in serie A sono tanta roba


Anche questo è vero


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2013)

questa va vinta


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Ma è sicuro che si giochi a Cagliari? su 200 gare perchè solo i gobbi han giocato a Trieste (2 volte), mah...



non si sa ancora...Domani dovrebbero dare l'annuncio definitivo...comunque se non si giocasse a parma non ci sono molti stadi dispondibili..o trieste o firenze mi pare di aver sentito


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2013)

dai ragazzi bisogna vincere


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Non vado a Cagliari e a sto punto spero non la spostino neppure, soprattutto per la gente che ha già pagato il biglietto aereo per andarci...


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi ma c'è la possibilità che la partita non si faccia in Sardegna???


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Cagliari-Milan: 'Quartu non sicuro'
Prefettura: non ci sono condizioni
Secondo la Prefettura "Non esistono le condizioni, legate all'ordine pubblico e alla sicurezza, per la disputa all' Is Arenas di Quartu della partita Cagliari-Milan". 
Ansa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma c'è la possibilità che la partita non si faccia in Sardegna???



a quanto pare non si giocherà a cagliari...quindi si andrà a trieste per come la vedo io!


----------



## Butcher (4 Febbraio 2013)

La Lazio gioca col Napoli...


----------



## DennyJersey (4 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo di non giocare a Bari per davvero. In ogni caso avanti a tutta forza, il turno potrebbe essere favorevole.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a quanto pare non si giocherà a cagliari...quindi si andrà a trieste per come la vedo io!



Eccallà,ora ci saranno i pianti alla Mario Merola di cagliaritani,interisti,laziali e soggettoni vari...


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eccallà,ora ci saranno i pianti alla Mario Merola di cagliaritani,interisti,laziali e soggettoni vari...



io penso a quelli che si sono pagati il volo per andare a cagliari e invece si vedono spostare la partita in un altro posto!se si dovesse disgraziatamente giocare a bari io non andrei assolutamente!


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io penso a quelli che si sono pagati il volo per andare a cagliari e invece si vedono spostare la partita in un altro posto!se si dovesse disgraziatamente giocare a bari io non andrei assolutamente!



Beh certo economicamente è un disastro,immagino la rabbia(giusta)di tutti.Ma ora voglio direerchè sto benedetto campo ha l'idoneità saltuaria???Cioè com'è possibile che si riesce ad avere un responso definitivo sulla questione???Solo in Italia possono accadere fattacci simili.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh certo economicamente è un disastro,immagino la rabbia(giusta)di tutti.Ma ora voglio direerchè sto benedetto campo ha l'idoneità saltuaria???Cioè com'è possibile che si riesce ad avere un responso definitivo sulla questione???Solo in Italia possono accadere fattacci simili.



più che altro mi fa ridere il fatto che una domenica si possa giocare mentre quella successiva no!c'è qualcuno in grado di spiegarmi questa cosa?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> più che altro mi fa ridere il fatto che una domenica si possa giocare mentre quella successiva no!c'è qualcuno in grado di spiegarmi questa cosa?



Infatti con ideonità saltuaria intendevo questo!


----------



## Pamparulez (4 Febbraio 2013)

Loro sono senza Avelar, ma soprattutto sono senza Naingollan.. e credo sia davvero una fortuna per noi. Naingollan è giocatore da grande squadra, che cambia completamente il volto del cagliari. Non dobbiamo perdere l'occasione di prendere 3 punti su un campaccio. Anche perchè... noi giochiamo in trasferta, dubito avremo la fortuna della Rube di giocare due volte in casa col Cagliari!


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Loro sono senza Avelar, ma soprattutto sono senza Naingollan.. e credo sia davvero una fortuna per noi. Naingollan è giocatore da grande squadra, che cambia completamente il volto del cagliari. Non dobbiamo perdere l'occasione di prendere 3 punti su un campaccio. Anche perchè... noi giochiamo in trasferta, dubito avremo la fortuna della Rube di giocare due volte in casa col Cagliari!



Beh secondo il prefetto di Cagliari la gara non si disputerà ad Is Arenas.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

E dove si giocherà? Povero Cagliari comunque.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Febbraio 2013)

non si sa ancora...io penso a trieste!non ci sono molte alternative!la juve aveva giocato a parma ma il campo è occupato


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non si sa ancora...io penso a trieste!non ci sono molte alternative!la juve aveva giocato a parma ma il campo è occupato



Diciamo che cercano una meta disponibile e possibilmente a metà strada... quindi non è poi cosi scontato sia Trieste, certo è possibile...


----------



## Marilson (4 Febbraio 2013)

che sia Trieste!! io vivo a Trieste ora! Però recentemente avevano detto che i tornelli non andavano più bene


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Febbraio 2013)

ma succede perchè arriverebbero troppi tifosi ospiti?  in effetti a Is arenas dov'è il settore ospiti?


----------



## Marilson (4 Febbraio 2013)

io farei entrare a Is Arenas i tifosi del Milan, per i tifosi del Cagliari un bel maxi schermo in piazza a Cagliari 
No dai, niente scherzi . Partita a Trieste


----------



## SololaMaglia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Scandaloso comunque che queste decisioni vengano prese a pochi giorni dalla partita...


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Amelia

DeSciglio Zapata Mexes Constant

Flamini Muntari Boateng

*Il Tridente*​


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Amelia
> 
> DeSciglio Zapata Mexes Constant
> 
> ...



Muntari può rientrare?


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Muntari può rientrare?



Era in panchina contro l'Udinese, quindi potrebbe, non penso che Ambrosini possa stare molto meglio, oltre ad essere meno adatto tecnicamente, Sulley un minimo di verticalizzazione ce l'ha.



Pensandoci bene altrimenti potrebbe giocare Salamon.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Muntari può rientrare?



E' in panchina da un mese.Altrimenti gioca Ambro,anch'egli in panchina con l'Udinese.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Niente scherzavo, Salamon sta recuperando da un infortunio.


----------



## Tobi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Salamon torna tra 10 gg


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

*Il Cagliari ha completato i lavori per far si che l'impianto risulti a norma per la prossima ispezione.Galliani e il Milan sono favorevoli a seguire le indicazioni di Cellino : o si gioca ad Is Arenas oppure la gara non verrà svolta.Secondo le ultime news,c'è la possibilità che il match si disputi con il divieto di recarsi in Sardegna per i supporters rossoneri.*


----------



## Harvey (6 Febbraio 2013)

Non capisco perchè per incompetenza altrui dobbiamo giocare sfavoriti noi... L'amico Galliani tende la mano mentre gli altri vincono a tavolino o a Trieste, si facesse dare Nainggolan almeno...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo il responsabile della comunicazione del Cagliari Calcio Ivan Paone,L'Osservatorio potrebbe decidere per l'ipotesi dell'accesso alla stadio per i soli abbonati rossoblù.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (6 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il Cagliari ha completato i lavori per far si che l'impianto risulti a norma per la prossima ispezione.Galliani e il Milan sono favorevoli a seguire le indicazioni di Cellino : o si gioca ad Is Arenas oppure la gara non verrà svolta.Secondo le ultime news,c'è la possibilità che il match si disputi con il divieto di recarsi in Sardegna per i supporters rossoneri.*



e i soldi del volo e del biglietto?!?ammazzatevi


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e i soldi del volo e del biglietto?!?ammazzatevi



Leggi su Arso,stamane ci sono alcune novità.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Per adesso sono 3 le possibile soluzioni paventate dagli organi d'informazioni:

*1)Partita senza tifosi ospiti

2)Partita per i soli abbonati 

3)Partita a porte chiuse*

Allorchè,tra le varie proposte,la cosa certa è che i tifosi rossoneri non potranno assistere alla gara ad Is Arenas.Mah!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Febbraio 2013)

Solo in Italia possono succedere queste cose


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Febbraio 2013)

E perché i rossoneri non potranno assistere ?


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E perché i rossoneri non potranno assistere ?



Problemi di ordine pubblico.In particolare non è a norma Via Olimpia,che necessita dell'installazione di 2 cancelli,ma il Comune di Quartu non è in grado al momento di provvedere a tale magagna.Il Cagliari ha fatto sapere di provvedere esso stesso alla risoluzione del problema,ma l'Osservatorio del Viminale per ora ha dato parere negativo ed è da escludere la presenza rossonera ad Is Arenas,il tutto rafforzato da vecchi dissidi tra le 2 tifoserie che potrebbero provocare ulteriori disordini.


----------



## Marilson (6 Febbraio 2013)

ti pareva, figuriamoci se venivano a casa mia a Trieste


----------



## Devil May Cry (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che discorso è solo i tifosi del Cagliari allo stadio???Tutti o nessuno!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

*Per la cronaca,Mexes oggi s'è regolarmente allenato in gruppo.*


----------



## SololaMaglia (6 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle sti pastori, vivono nel medioevo e chi paga per sta situazione? I nostri che han speso soldi per biglietto aereo e dello stadio!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ad oggi,6 febbraio ore 16.15,non è stata presa comunque alcuna decisione.Forse si propenderà per i soli abbonati(l'ipotesi al momento più plausibile secondo i media),ma nulla è deciso.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che schifo,a porte chiuse a questo punto.


----------



## Francy (6 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Problemi di ordine pubblico.In particolare non è a norma Via Olimpia,che necessita dell'installazione di 2 cancelli,ma il Comune di Quartu non è in grado al momento di provvedere a tale magagna.Il Cagliari ha fatto sapere di provvedere esso stesso alla risoluzione del problema,ma l'Osservatorio del Viminale per ora ha dato parere negativo ed è da escludere la presenza rossonera ad Is Arenas,il tutto rafforzato da vecchi dissidi tra le 2 tifoserie che potrebbero provocare ulteriori disordini.



L'Italia è l'unico paese al mondo, credo, dove se qualcuno si offre per pagare e risolvere una magagna gli viene dato parere negativo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Febbraio 2013)

si gioca a porte chiuse allora, ma cos'è sta pagliacciata  loro con i tifosi e noi no -.-


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> L'Italia è l'unico paese al mondo, credo, dove se qualcuno si offre per pagare e risolvere una magagna gli viene dato parere negativo.



Molto presto Cellino si stuferà.


----------



## Marilson (7 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Che palle sti pastori, vivono nel medioevo e chi paga per sta situazione? I nostri che han speso soldi per biglietto aereo e dello stadio!!!



direi commento abbastanza offensivo. Per quanto non si possa apprezzare Cellino, è solo da apprezzare come abbiano tirato su uno stadio in pochi mesi. Non vedo cosa centri la gente di Sardegna con i problemi di ordine pubblico legati alla partita sinceramente


----------



## tequilad (7 Febbraio 2013)

Anziché incentivare gli stadi di proprietà si fa di tutto per mettere i bastoni tra le ruote...viva l'Italia!


----------



## Ale (7 Febbraio 2013)

più che altro ci sono cose più urgenti da fare prima ancora di dare prestiti agevolati alle squadre di calcio per far costruire le loro città intorno allo stadio..


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

di sicuro prenderanno la decisione meno logica


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque per la cronaca ieri,gli altri 2 nazionali impegnati(Zapata e Yepes)non hanno giocato neanche 1 minuto in Guatemala-Colombia.


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> più che altro ci sono cose più urgenti da fare prima ancora di dare prestiti agevolati alle squadre di calcio per far costruire le loro città intorno allo stadio..


sono infrastrutture che creano lavoro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

*si gioca a torino domenica alle 15*


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2013)

pazzesco a Torino


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Per come la vedo io si giocherà a Torino e il Cagliari nn si presenta e in tal caso 3 a 0 a tavolino


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io si giocherà a Torino e il Cagliari nn si presenta e in tal caso 3 a 0 a tavolino



facile!!


----------



## SololaMaglia (7 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io si giocherà a Torino e il Cagliari nn si presenta e in tal caso 3 a 0 a tavolino




Perchè non dovrebbe presentarsi?


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Perchè non dovrebbe presentarsi?



cellino ha detto che loro non giocano se non a cagliari


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Perchè non dovrebbe presentarsi?



Secondo le direttive di Cellino.Comunque spero si giochi,ne ho le balls piene per le polemiche di questa settimana.


----------



## Principe (7 Febbraio 2013)

Cavoli loro io preferirei giocare ma se nn si gioca giusto il 3 a 0


----------



## Harvey (7 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cavoli loro io preferirei giocare ma se nn si gioca giusto il 3 a 0



Totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Doctore (7 Febbraio 2013)

se il milan vince a tavolino parte il whine di moratti e forse anche quello di conte''agghiaggiande''


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

*UFFICIALE:Cagliari-Milan a Torino.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2013)

grandioso, se si puo me la vado a vedere


----------



## Van The Man (7 Febbraio 2013)

Io continuo a non capire come si possa permettere ad una società di partecipare alla Serie A senza di fatto avere uno stadio


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> grandioso, se si puo me la vado a vedere



si può!stasera prendono in riunione i.nominativi x la trasferta quindi si può!


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire come si possa permettere ad una società di partecipare alla Serie A senza di fatto avere uno stadio



concordo, sta cosa va avanti da un sacco di tempo tra l'altro 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si può!stasera prendono in riunione i.nominativi x la trasferta quindi si può!



ah buono grazie allora lo dico a mio fratello e vedo se riesco ad andarla a vedere, sempre che cellino non faccia il piagnone e fa saltare la partita stiamo a a vedere


----------



## smallball (7 Febbraio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire come si possa permettere ad una società di partecipare alla Serie A senza di fatto avere uno stadio



purtroppo siamo in Italia...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2013)

Vergognoso


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Il Cagliari non vorrebbe giocare a Torino*. A questo punto, se i sardi dovessero restare fermi sulle loro posizioni, la partita verrebbe rinviata o i 3 punti andrebbero al Milan, a tavolino.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Cagliari non vorrebbe giocare a Torino*. A questo punto, se i sardi dovessero restare fermi sulle loro posizioni, la partita verrebbe rinviata o i 3 punti andrebbero al Milan, a tavolino.



tutto ma non rinviarla!!a questo punto o si presentano o la danno vinta a noi a tavolino


----------



## MisterBet (7 Febbraio 2013)

Sarebbe il colmo venisse rinviata...


----------



## Canonista (7 Febbraio 2013)

Cioè, non solo non hanno uno stadio, non basta neanche che gliene venga offerto uno? 
Ma sti morti di fame.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Cagliari non vorrebbe giocare a Torino*. A questo punto, se i sardi dovessero restare fermi sulle loro posizioni, la partita verrebbe rinviata o i 3 punti andrebbero al Milan, a tavolino.



Probabili i 3 punti a tavolino a tal punto.


----------



## Marilson (7 Febbraio 2013)

beh io ho sperato che si scegliesse fino all'ultimo Trieste, dato che vivo qui. Ma oggettivamente giocare a Torino per noi sarebbe molto meglio, sarebbe quasi come giocare in casa. Trasferta in pulman per i ragazzi... sarebbe anche bello vedere un'enormità di tifosi rossoneri allo stadio, sarebbe quasi come giocarla in casa. Poi beh, venissero i 3 punti a tavolino ancora meglio.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Io spero la giochino,non riuscirei a sorbirmi 1 settimana di polemiche.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io spero la giochino,non riuscirei a sorbirmi 1 settimana di polemiche.



Io non riuscirei a sorbirmi due settimane senza Milan.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Febbraio 2013)

3 punti facili


----------



## Miro (7 Febbraio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire come si possa permettere ad una società di partecipare alla Serie A senza di fatto avere uno stadio



Alcuni miei amici cagliaritani mi dicono che la realtà è ben altra, Cellino è in rotta con l'amministrazione comunale e per fargliela pagare dichiarano inagibile Is Arenas; questo è anche uno dei motivi per cui il Cagliari non versa in buone condizioni economiche.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Febbraio 2013)

Se vincessimo 3-0 a tavolino sarebbe sicuramente tripletta di Pazzini


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2013)

rinviarla?  contro la roma tre punti subito e invece a noi pensano pure di rinviarla  spero che si giochi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

dubito che ci sarà molta gente allo stadio!
a)pochi cagliaritani andranno a torino
b)i biglietti non sono ancora in vendita e in soli due giorni,anche x i milanisti,sarebbe molto difficile riuscire a venderne molti!


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2013)

Nainggolan piange poi sempre oh  eh ma è colpa delle grandi se avete un stadio non agibile 

*Nainggolan *: “Non posso credere che contro la squadre d’alto vertice ci facciano giocare sempre fuori casa. Qualcuno ci spiega qualcosa? Siamo obbligati ad andare la?”.


----------



## Marilson (7 Febbraio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non capire come si possa permettere ad una società di partecipare alla Serie A senza di fatto avere uno stadio



non è corretto dire che il Cagliari non abbia uno stadio, il concetto di conformità è molto labile quando ci sono in gioco interessi forti che con il gioco del calcio non hanno niente a che fare. Fa comodo ai grandi comuni italiani avere stadi finanziati dal coni, obsoleti, e magari volerci tirare su una rendita investendo zero. Cellino si è ribellato a questo sistema e sta pagando le conseguenze. Non è che noi siamo messi meglio.. cosa ha fatto il comune di milano per san siro? ci sono voluti 25 anni per portare la metro, la volevano fare per i mondiali.. se va bene è pronta per l'expo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ah, vi ricordo che Cellino voleva costruire un vero stadio da zero, in zona Elmas a cagliari e non gliel'hanno fatto fare perchè "interagiva" con l'aeroporto.. sono anni che lo stanno ostacolando. Cellino è un imprenditore che da fastidio, può essere simpatico o meno.. ma è così che stanno le cose


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2013)

ahahhah non ci credo sto leggendo tifosi del cagliari che è colpa di berlusconi se giocano a torino ma vi rendete conto?  cioè e colpa del milan se hanno un stadio NON agibile boh no comment


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

il fatto che contro le squadre di vertice non si giochi a cagliari mi sembra relativo al fatto che ci siano più tifosi che vanno in trasferta e da questo ne conseguono problemi di sicurezza e inagibilità..credo sia questo il collegamento


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2013)

tutto un comblotto pro milan


----------



## DennyJersey (7 Febbraio 2013)

A me pare che il Milan sia stato più "sensibile" delle altre squadre che hanno avuto questo problema ultimamente, poi il fatto è che è una faida tra il sindaco e Cellino quindi può anche essere non si giochi per questione di "principio".


----------



## Van The Man (7 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non è corretto dire che il Cagliari non abbia uno stadio, il concetto di conformità è molto labile quando ci sono in gioco interessi forti che con il gioco del calcio non hanno niente a che fare.



La realtà è che ogni partita casalinga del Cagliari è un'odissea, e fino a 2-3 giorni dalla partita non si sa cosa succede. Qualunque siano i motivi, è una cosa che non accade neanche in Terza Categoria, ed una Lega seria non dovrebbe tollerare questa situazione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Febbraio 2013)

fate un po' quello che ve pare basta che non la rinviate


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Febbraio 2013)

Mi spiace tanto per il Cagliari e per Cellino, che è uno dei pochi imprenditori volenterosi moderni e seri che sono rimasti nel calcio italiano ( anche se ha un carattere tutto suo ) può piacere o no ma lui rifiuta grandi offerte per i suoi calciatori e fa sempre ciò che pensa sia meglio per il Cagliari.


Però oh, tre punti senza giocare con Montolivo che sconta la squalifica me li becco volentieri.


----------



## S T B (7 Febbraio 2013)

Cellino è veramente assurdo. Dovrebbero regalarli gli abbonamenti ai tifosi del Cagliari. L'anno scorso sostenevo che Cagliari-Juve giocata a trieste fosse un vantaggio alla juventus nella corsa scudetto. Preferirei giocare a cagliari a porte chiuse sinceramente... lega serie a ridicola, così come presidenti del calibro di cellino e zamparini


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Febbraio 2013)

il sindaco ha detto che potrebbe ancora giocarsi in sardegna o a porte chiuse o solo per gli abbonati, io dubito che si faccia ancora, ormai domani e venerdi ci avranno pensato bene prima di decretare la località sono affari suoi se non hanno un stadio adeguato non possiamo aspettare gli ultimi minuti per sapere cosa vogliono fare questi


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Febbraio 2013)

è una vergogna mamma mia... Mi auguro non finisca col lo 0-3 a tavolino.. sarebbe ancora più scandaloso


----------



## folletto (7 Febbraio 2013)

Con tutte ste storie va a finire che andiamo a fare una bella figuraccia e zero punti contro il Cagliari


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Febbraio 2013)

Io speri solo che si giochi, senza intoppi, voglio vedere giocare..e che palle


----------



## Frikez (7 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> è una vergogna mamma mia... Mi auguro non finisca col lo 0-3 a tavolino.. sarebbe ancora più scandaloso



Perchè no? 3 punti e tanti saluti


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Io speri solo che si giochi, senza intoppi, voglio vedere giocare..e che palle



Parole sante.
Nonostante sia uno che privilegia il risultato alla prestazione, lo scopo di questo sport è quello di divertire. Non capisco chi dice che è meglio che non si giochi e venga data la partita vinta a tavolino.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo di giocare, la vittoria a tavolino non mi darebbe nessuna soddisfazione. E mi spiace molto per il Cagliari anche se non conosco bene le vicende.


----------



## admin (7 Febbraio 2013)

*Berlusconi a Videolina dichiara che per lui andrebbe bene giocare all'Is Arenas ma per la prefettura l'impianto non è idoneo.*


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Febbraio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Parole sante.
> Nonostante sia uno che privilegia il risultato alla prestazione, lo scopo di questo sport è quello di divertire. Non capisco chi dice che è meglio che non si giochi e venga data la partita vinta a tavolino.



Per carità ognuno la vede a modo suo, ma per me è cosi.
E mi dispiacerebbe anche per il Cagliari che abbia ragione o meno, non sarebbe giusto.


----------



## Lollo interista (7 Febbraio 2013)

Senza polemica,ma mi spiegate perché per la prefettura lo stadio va bene per n-3 partite e per 3 partite (finora juve,Roma,Milan) invece no?


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Senza polemica,ma mi spiegate perché per la prefettura lo stadio va bene per n-3 partite e per 3 partite (finora juve,Roma,Milan) invece no?


secondo te??prova a ragionare partendo dal fatto che una delle ipotesi era di non aprire lo stadio ai tifosi rossoneri


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo te??prova a ragionare partendo dal fatto che una delle ipotesi era di non aprire lo stadio ai tifosi rossoneri



Hold on,pensandoci bene potrebbe essere una questione di presenza di tifosi (e le grandi hanno tifosi in tutta Italia,compresa la Sardegna) e sorgerebbero problemi di accesso e deflusso per così tante persone. A me comunque tutto questo pare contorto,non avrebbero potuto mettere limitazioni ai posti?
E soprattutto,che c'entra la Roma con juve,milan e (credo in futuro) Inter?!?!?!


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Hold on,pensandoci bene potrebbe essere una questione di presenza di tifosi (*e le grandi hanno tifosi in tutta Italia,compresa la Sardegna*) e sorgerebbero problemi di accesso e deflusso per così tante persone. A me comunque tutto questo pare contorto,non avrebbero potuto mettere limitazioni ai posti?
> E soprattutto,che c'entra la Roma con juve,milan e (credo in futuro) Inter?!?!?!



Sparo un luogo comune  , anche i napoletani si dice siano ovunque, ma Cagliari – Napoli si è giocata.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Febbraio 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport rivela la ci sarebbe la possibilità di giocare a Quartu Sant'Elena nell'impianto Is Arenas se arrivasse l'assenso del Prefetto di Cagliari e il Milan non si opponesse.


----------



## sheva90 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo nei 3 punti regalati


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sparo un luogo comune  , anche i napoletani si dice siano ovunque, ma Cagliari – Napoli si è giocata.



Good point. Ma i napoletani per quanto ovunque siano,non possono avere il seguito delle tre


----------



## Marilson (8 Febbraio 2013)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> La realtà è che ogni partita casalinga del Cagliari è un'odissea, e fino a 2-3 giorni dalla partita non si sa cosa succede. Qualunque siano i motivi, è una cosa che non accade neanche in Terza Categoria, ed una Lega seria non dovrebbe tollerare questa situazione



io sono stato a vedere Siena-Milan lo scorso anno. Il terreno di gioco è molto sotto rispetto al livello dei varchi di accesso, c'è da fare parecchie scale per uscire. Tre quarti dello stadio sono tribune in tubi innocenti, smontabili come quelle del cagliari. Is Arenas non è molto diverso, solo che a Siena si gioca da anni e nessuno dice niente mentre a Quartu non va bene. Ci sono i tornelli, c'è un terreno regolamentare e perfetto, c'è l'illuminazione, ci sono le telecamere e i varchi.. cosa vogliono di più? Uno stadio temporaneo tirato su in 4 mesi.. In ogni caso la situazione che si è venuta a creare è veramente insostenibile per un club di Serie A, credo che per l'anno prossimo tutti debbano arrivare a un compromesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

spero che non arrivi il consenso di giocare li ma non perchè ho paura di giocare li figuriamoci ma chissa che caso si sono rivoltati i tifosi del cagliari e magicamente lo stadio e agibile? ma che presa per i fondelli è?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport rivela la ci sarebbe la possibilità di giocare a Quartu Sant'Elena nell'impianto Is Arenas se arrivasse l'assenso del Prefetto di Cagliari e il Milan non si opponesse.


Il nano ha fatto già capire che il Milan abbia l'intenzione di giocare in Sardegna e appoggierà il Cagliari,quindi non si opporra.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Hold on,pensandoci bene potrebbe essere una questione di presenza di tifosi (e le grandi hanno tifosi in tutta Italia,compresa la Sardegna) e sorgerebbero problemi di accesso e deflusso per così tante persone. A me comunque tutto questo pare contorto,non avrebbero potuto mettere limitazioni ai posti?
> E soprattutto,che c'entra la Roma con juve,milan e (credo in futuro) Inter?!?!?!


le tifoserie che si muovono in tanti sono roma milan juve inter e in genere napoli...i napoletani a cagliari non ci sono andati e infatti mi pare abbiano giocato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Videolina dichiara che per lui andrebbe bene giocare all'Is Arenas ma per la prefettura l'impianto non è idoneo.*



Servono voti in Sardegna


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2013)

dai 3 punti a tavolino e via


----------



## jaws (8 Febbraio 2013)

Se la rinviano sarebbe uno scandalo


----------



## Miro (8 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> ahahhah non ci credo sto leggendo tifosi del cagliari che è colpa di berlusconi se giocano a torino ma vi rendete conto?  cioè e colpa del milan se hanno un stadio NON agibile boh no comment



Is Arenas è perfettamente agibile, è tutto un discorso extracalcistico riguardante Cellino e la prefettura.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Contro il Cagliari potrebbe debuttare in difesa Zaccardo*: Bonera è KO, Mexes sofferente al ginocchio operato, Zapata e Yepes appena rientrati da Miami (anche se non hanno giocato). E' emergenza in difesa.


----------



## admin (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Cagliari Milan le probabili formazioni

*


----------



## Tom! (8 Febbraio 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/cagliari-juventus-campo-neutro-vt3055.html <-- click


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Contro il Cagliari potrebbe debuttare in difesa Zaccardo*: Bonera è KO, Mexes sofferente al ginocchio operato, Zapata e Yepes appena rientrati da Miami (anche se non hanno giocato). E' emergenza in difesa.



Credo che la coppia difensiva sia Mexes-Zaccardo o Mexes-Zapata.Il francese ieri ha giocato la partitella e dovrebbe essere a disposizione.


----------



## James Watson (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ma solo io non ho capito il perché di questa decisione?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio Pappalardo titolare 



Ci farebbero comodo i 3 punti ma ho voglia di vedere una partita del Milan, anche se sarà difficile senza Monto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes e Balotelli hanno lavorato in gruppo.​

Mexes e Balotelli hanno lavorato in gruppo. quindi sono a disposizione per la partita contro il Cagliari.

notizia completa su:Mexes e Balotelli hanno lavorato in gruppo. |


----------



## jaws (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/cagliari-juventus-campo-neutro-vt3055.html <-- click



e con ciò?
Questo a me sembra proprio un tentativo di provocare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2013)

perchè ancora Abate?? mercoledì non si sarà stancato a fare 20 cross in tribuna?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Oggi Allegri ha schierato nell'undici titolare Sulley Muntari.Probabile a questo punto un suo impiego dall'inizio contro il Cagliari.Sarebbe il debutto stagionale dal primo minuto per il ghanese ex Inter.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/cagliari-juventus-campo-neutro-vt3055.html <-- click



e quindi???mi pare si stia discutendo tutti riguardo al motivo per cui quando gioca una grande non si possa giocare a cagliari e arrivi tu con quest'inutile provocazione!!!tra l'altro mi sembra normale che siano tutti un pò di parte...sei su un forum del milan!!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi non rispondete alle provocazioni altrui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Il Cagliari presenta ricorso al Tar.*


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Mi hai anticipato Bojan......



ops Balotelli!


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (8 Febbraio 2013)

Mi sa che non si gioca.. Caro Cellino me ne frega poco che tu abbia ragione (o torto) ma i tuoi modi di fare arroganti ti porteranno alla serie B..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

LoL potevi lasciarlo non c'è problema . Voglio che si giochi ma NON a Cagliari. Non è agibile poi solo perchè i tifosi sono in rivolta magicamente si deve giocare non ci sto, poi dopo tutto quello che ho letto da parte dei tifosi del cagliari spero proprio che non si giochi la.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;120785 ha scritto:


> LoL potevi lasciarlo non c'è problema .



Beh per correttezza hai postato tu la news,quindi meglio editare!


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

alla fine gli unici che ci rimetteranno saranno come sempre i tifosi!!!c'è chi ci mette soldi e passione ed è costretto a subire ingiustizie e divieti continui e soprattutto inutili che fanno passare la voglia di andare allo stadio!!manca 1 giorno alla partita e noi non sappiamo ancora dove si giocherà!!ci sono biglietti di aereo prenotati,biglietti dello stadio pagati etc..fortunatamente a cagliari non ci sarei andato in ogni caso ma mi immedesimo negli altri che invece dovevano/dovranno andarci e non sanno ancora dove e dovranno andare!NO al calcio moderno!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> alla fine gli unici che ci rimetteranno saranno come sempre i tifosi!!!c'è chi ci mette soldi e passione ed è costretto a subire ingiustizie e divieti continui e soprattutto inutili che fanno passare la voglia di andare allo stadio!!manca 1 giorno alla partita e noi non sappiamo ancora dove si giocherà!!ci sono biglietti di aereo prenotati,biglietti dello stadio pagati etc..fortunatamente a cagliari non ci sarei andato in ogni caso ma mi immedesimo negli altri che invece dovevano/dovranno andarci e non sanno ancora dove e dovranno andare!NO al calcio moderno!


La situazione è grottesca,ma di brutto.Credo che nel caso la sede rimanesse Torino,andrebbero davvero 4 gatti a vedere la gara,per una questione di tempistica,logistica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sono d'accordo io volevo andare a vederla se giocava a torino ma ora sono sospesa, si dassero una svegliata


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La situazione è grottesca,ma di brutto.Credo che nel caso la sede rimanesse Torino,andrebbero davvero 4 gatti a vedere la gara,per una questione di tempistica,logistica.



i biglietti che io sappia non sono in vendita!in curva hanno preso nota degli eventuali partecipanti ma io domenica non posso/non voglio andare


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> i biglietti che io sappia non sono in vendita!in curva hanno preso nota degli eventuali partecipanti ma io domenica non posso/non voglio andare



Nel caso si giochi a Torino vai???


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

devono capire che il calcio è dei tifosi!!!non delle televisioni e non degli sponsor


----------



## MisterBet (8 Febbraio 2013)

Inizio a pensare che non si giocherà...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo l'Unione Sarda il Tar avrebbe accettato il ricorso del Cagliari e la garà si giocherebbe ad Is Arenas.*


----------



## DannySa (8 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio i 3 punti a 'sto punto, non me ne frega.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso si giochi a Torino vai???



no perchè mi ero già fissato un impegno in mattinata e non riuscirei ad andare di sicuro..alla fine anche per andare a torino devi stare via tutto il giorno


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> no perchè mi ero già fissato un impegno in mattinata e non riuscirei ad andare di sicuro..alla fine anche per andare a torino devi stare via tutto il giorno


----------



## MisterBet (8 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'Unione Sarda il Tar avrebbe accettato il ricorso del Cagliari e la garà si giocherebbe ad Is Arenas.*



Fossimo come gli juventini ora dovremo dire che il preavviso è poco e vale la disposizione della Lega per la quale si deve giocare a Torino (cioè quello che hanno fatto loro per poter giocare a Parma Cagliari-Juve)...ma, per fortuna, siamo diversi..


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

Vergogna!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;120806 ha scritto:


> Vergogna!!!!



Non c'è nessuna vergogna,la partita è giusto che si giochi a Quartu.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

sono d'accordo ma e alquanto ridicolo che prima non si puo giocare perchè non è a norma e poi solo perchè i tifosi fanno un bordello magicamente si puo giocare, il mio vergogna e al perchè prima no e ora si? cosa e cambiato nell'impianto? credo niente.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;120808 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo ma e alquanto ridicolo che prima non si puo giocare perchè non è a norma e poi solo perchè i tifosi fanno un bordello magicamente si puo giocare, il mio vergogna e al perchè prima no e ora si? cosa e cambiato nell'impianto? credo niente.



Ah beh se la metti in tal modo ti quoto,anche se bisogna aspettare le decisioni della Lega.A naso credo ci siano alcune limitazioni,tipo gara per soli abbonati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ah beh se la metti in tal modo ti quoto,anche se bisogna aspettare le decisioni della Lega.A naso credo ci siano alcune limitazioni,tipo gara per soli abbonati.


sisi intendo per quello, che sia giusto giocare la sono perfettamente d'accordo, si dovrebbe giocare a porte chiuse o comunque lasciare entrare anche un totale di persone del Milan, non credo che sia tutto pieno lo stadio comunque


----------



## smallball (8 Febbraio 2013)

credo anche io che sia giusto giocare a Is Arenas,il problema e' che questa pagliacciata sullo stadio deve finire al piu' presto


----------



## Miro (8 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;120808 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo ma e alquanto ridicolo che prima non si puo giocare perchè non è a norma e poi solo perchè i tifosi fanno un bordello magicamente si puo giocare, il mio vergogna e al perchè prima no e ora si? cosa e cambiato nell'impianto? credo niente.



Aridaje, lo stadio del Cagliari E' AGIBILE, ma il comune e Cellino sono in contrasto, da ciò deriva tutto questo macello.


----------



## Albijol (8 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;120806 ha scritto:


> Vergogna!!!!



La vergogna è che solo la Rubentus ladrando come sempre nella sua storia è riuscita a non giocare a Is Arenas!


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Febbraio 2013)

Non ci sto capendo un ****,lo ammetto


----------



## Lollo7zar (8 Febbraio 2013)

la differenza tra il milan e la juve sta tutta qui, loro si attaccano a tutto pur di vincere con aiuti, vincere sporco, con gesti da omuncoli e così via, se il milan voleva poteva opporsi come ha fatto la juve e si sarebbe giocato a torino, non lo ha fatto, poi si chiedono perchè gli altri li odiano...


----------



## SololaMaglia (8 Febbraio 2013)

Spero che almeno non chiudano il settore ospiti, questo si sarebbe uno scandalo...


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

facciamoci fare uno sconto su nainngollan almeno!!
la juve si era rifiutata di andare a cagliari anche se in seguito avevano accordato l'agibilità allo stadio


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/cagliari-juventus-campo-neutro-vt3055.html <-- click


Cosa vorresti dimostrare?
Vuoi affermare quanto sia ingiusto che la Juventus abbia giocato in campo neutro ed a noi tocca fare la trasferta a Cagliari?
Non ce ne era bisogno


----------



## Lollo interista (8 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Aridaje, lo stadio del Cagliari E' AGIBILE, ma il comune e Cellino sono in contrasto, da ciò deriva tutto questo macello.



Ma allora i tifosi di giuenz e Reuma rendono INAGIBILE lo stadio?!?!


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Spero che almeno non chiudano il settore ospiti, questo si sarebbe uno scandalo...


Infatti 'sta cosa non sarebbe giusta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

ok tutto ufficiale e firmato!!si gioca a cagliari!tra meno di un ora ci sarà una conferenza stampa in cui spiegheranno tutte le modalità di accesso allo stadio


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

NOI non abbiamo messo pressione alle autorità per decidere sul da farsi,NOI....


NOI abbiamo accettato la destinazione di Quartu(come giusto che sia)nonostante potessimo opporci per giocare a Torino,NOI....




Ehhhhhh.....


----------



## Tom! (8 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Cosa vorresti dimostrare?
> Vuoi affermare quanto sia ingiusto che la Juventus abbia giocato in campo neutro ed a noi tocca fare la trasferta a Cagliari?
> Non ce ne era bisogno



Ma come, fino a 20 minuti fa era una provocazione, normale vedere certi commenti di parte sul forum del milan ecc. ora invece tutto cambiato, la juve è tornata a rubbbare. Evviva Evviva. 

Comunque penso che da milanisti dovreste capire che siamo sotto periodo elettorale. In questo periodo ogni momento è quello giusto per creare consensi, piccoli o grandi che siano. Balotelli docet e visite a milanello docet.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma come, fino a 20 minuti fa era una provocazione, normale vedere certi commenti di parte sul forum del milan ecc. ora invece tutto cambiato, la juve è tornata a rubbbare. Evviva Evviva.
> 
> Comunque penso che da milanisti dovreste capire che siamo sotto periodo elettorale. In questo periodo ogni momento è quello giusto per creare consensi, piccoli o grandi che siano. Balotelli docet e visite a milanello docet.



se non ti va bene puoi benissimo fare a meno di scrivere!!e poi, visto che le cose che hai appena scritto sono quelle che ti ho detto io,trova un commento dove mi lamento che si giochi a cagliari!!caro mio, la differenza è che noi siamo sempre stati disposti a giocare in qualsiasi posto,voi vi siete rifiutati di giocare a cagliari anche se lo stadio era stato reso agibile


----------



## MisterBet (8 Febbraio 2013)

Essì manovra politica ora...prova ad incassare con stile anche se essendo juventino è difficile...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma come, fino a 20 minuti fa era una provocazione, normale vedere certi commenti di parte sul forum del milan ecc. ora invece tutto cambiato, la juve è tornata a rubbbare. Evviva Evviva.
> 
> Comunque penso che da milanisti dovreste capire che siamo sotto periodo elettorale. In questo periodo ogni momento è quello giusto per creare consensi, piccoli o grandi che siano. Balotelli docet e visite a milanello docet.



Cioè prima era il Milan che aveva fatto pressione per far spostare la gara ed ora è stata la stessa società rossonera a far pressione perchè si tornasse a Quartu,dando risalto e vigore alla figura del nano???Bah...........


















questo è palesemente un  e ci sta prendendo in giro da mesi.


----------



## Tom! (8 Febbraio 2013)

Oh, così sembra che avete la coda di paglia, era semplicemente bello vedere la differenza di commenti, tutto qua!

Comunque evidentemente le tempistiche sono state differenti, sarà che avevano fatto esperienza.


----------



## Prinz (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma come, fino a 20 minuti fa era una provocazione, normale vedere certi commenti di parte sul forum del milan ecc. ora invece tutto cambiato, la juve è tornata a rubbbare. Evviva Evviva.
> 
> Comunque penso che da milanisti dovreste capire che siamo sotto periodo elettorale. In questo periodo ogni momento è quello giusto per creare consensi, piccoli o grandi che siano. Balotelli docet e visite a milanello docet.



Ma Balotelli cosa, che il Gallo è una vita che dice di volerlo prendere. Ma basta


----------



## Tom! (8 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ma Balotelli cosa, che il Gallo è una vita che dice di volerlo prendere. Ma basta



Beh..dicono tutti così, anche perché i soldi li avrà dovuti mettere qualcuno e non mi sembrava che il milan stesse in grandi situazioni economiche! Poi boh, se tutti gli altri si sbagliano mi starò sbagliando anche io!
Certamente è stata una bella operazione, personalmente lo avrei portato volentieri a torino a gennaio.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Beh..dicono tutti così, anche perché i soldi li avrà dovuti mettere qualcuno e non mi sembrava che il milan stesse in grandi situazioni economiche! Poi boh, se tutti gli altri si sbagliano mi starò sbagliando anche io!
> Certamente è stata una bella operazione, personalmente lo avrei portato volentieri a torino a gennaio.



Hanno ceduto Pato per 15 mln,ecco da dove hanno preso i soldi,il restante dalle dismissioni di altri calciatori.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Febbraio 2013)

Si Sulley !


Dello stadio non parlo più, non mi interessa, voglio i 3 punti e basta, penso solo alla partita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Beh..dicono tutti così, anche perché i soldi li avrà dovuti mettere qualcuno e non mi sembrava che il milan stesse in grandi situazioni economiche! Poi boh, se tutti gli altri si sbagliano mi starò sbagliando anche io!
> Certamente è stata una bella operazione, personalmente lo avrei portato volentieri a torino a gennaio.



Il Milan ha venduto miliardi di giocatori quest'anno, per non parlare dei contratti onerosi dei vari senatori che non ci sono più...
Era strano prima se mai che non si fosse speso praticamente niente, non ora...
Che si è speso poi cosa?
20 milioni?
E' stato ceduto pure Peto a gennaio per prendere Balotelli...
Cioè dai, un minimo, ma dico un MINIMO di obiettività.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Febbraio 2013)

Molto soddisfatto dalla notizia sullo stadio,fa sempre piacere assistere a lezioni di stile e sportività


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2013)

ahahahaha i gobbi (ruttosport) ha paura dei commenti dei NON juventini uno ha scritto galliani mafioso tutto deciso per fare scena e io ho solo risposto testuali parole "da che pulpito" e mi hanno sospeso dal sito hahahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sindaco di Quartu: "Grazie alla sportività del Milan, non tutti hanno fatto così." Ogni riferimento ai gobbacci è puramente voluto


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Febbraio 2013)

meglio così


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2013)

menomale che si gioca a Cagliari


----------



## Miro (8 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma allora i tifosi di giuenz e Reuma rendono INAGIBILE lo stadio?!?!



Non è un caso che per i big match (quelli che portano spettatori e quindi soldi) magicamente il prefetto dica che lo stadio non è agibile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

contento per quelli che avevano già acquistato biglietti aerei e stadio!il buon senso ha avuto ragione per una volta!si sarebbe però potuto evitare questo circo durato 3 giorni


----------



## Andrea89 (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ma come, fino a 20 minuti fa era una provocazione, normale vedere certi commenti di parte sul forum del milan ecc. ora invece tutto cambiato, la juve è tornata a rubbbare. Evviva Evviva.
> 
> Comunque penso che da milanisti dovreste capire che siamo sotto periodo elettorale. In questo periodo ogni momento è quello giusto per creare consensi, piccoli o grandi che siano. Balotelli docet e visite a milanello docet.


La Juve non è tornata a rubare,semplicemente perché non ha mai smesso 
Comunque onestamente non ho nemmeno ben capito di cosa tu stia parlando visto che il topic non l'ho nemmeno seguito tutto,la mia era una battuta.
Se Berlusconi guadagnasse qualche voto da questa situazione non è colpa mia ma di chi lo andrebbe a votare a causa di quanto successo in questi giorni.Stesso discorso per Balotelli,le vedo entrambe come questioni stupide.
Io l'unica cosa che mi auguro è che anche i tifosi milanisti possano vedersi la partita allo stadio


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] niente notizie da quella roba


----------



## pennyhill (8 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> NOI non abbiamo messo pressione alle autorità per decidere sul da farsi,NOI....
> 
> 
> NOI abbiamo accettato la destinazione di Quartu(come giusto che sia)nonostante potessimo opporci per giocare a Torino,NOI....
> ...



Ora non so se c’è stato pure per la partita con la giuve, ma in questo caso c’è stato anche un ricorso al tar presentato dai legali del Cagliari.


----------



## Marilson (8 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> LoL potevi lasciarlo non c'è problema . Voglio che si giochi ma NON a Cagliari. Non è agibile poi solo perchè i tifosi sono in rivolta magicamente si deve giocare non ci sto, poi dopo tutto quello che ho letto da parte dei tifosi del cagliari spero proprio che non si giochi la.



non hai nessuno, e dico nessun elemento, per affermare che Is Arenas è inagibile. E' vero esattamente il contrario, e lo dimostrano le 10 gare ufficiali già giocate nel nuovo impianto.


----------



## MisterBet (8 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ora non so se c’è stato pure per la partita con la giuve, ma in questo caso c’è stato anche un ricorso al tar presentato dai legali del Cagliari.



In quel caso non ci fu bisogno del ricorso al TAR ma il Prefetto concesse l'agibilità solo che la Juve non acconsentì a cambiare di nuovo ed a giocare a Cagliari e non a Parma...


----------



## S T B (9 Febbraio 2013)

andiamo a vincere a is arenas!


----------



## 2515 (9 Febbraio 2013)

la gazzetta dice tridente + bojan, non vorrà mica usare un 4-2-3-1? Anche se vista l'assenza di montolivo non mi stupirei..


----------



## sheva90 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine e' giusto così, nessun ci regala nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non hai nessuno, e dico nessun elemento, per affermare che Is Arenas è inagibile. E' vero esattamente il contrario, e lo dimostrano le 10 gare ufficiali già giocate nel nuovo impianto.



solo perchè i tifosi hanno fatto questa rivolta magicamente si può giocare, basta mandare email di minacce al sindaco per farlo firmare bello cosi mi piace molto questo metodo, come ho gia ribadito 100 volte e GIUSTO giocare a cagliari (il mio non voglio giocare a cagliari e una provocazione del momento, non mi e piaciuto leggere gli insulti dei cagliaritani e pure pesanti.)ma non condivido il fatto che prima non si puo giocare secondo qualcuno e poi magicamente con le mnacce si puo giocare, non mi piace semplicemente il fatto che passi il messaggio che basta minacciare per avere le cose in che mondo che viviamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2013)

Rientra Ambrosini ho sentito, sul serio gioca lui?..

Flamini-Ambrosini-Boateng

Flamini-Muntari-Boateng

Muntari-Boateng
Bojan

Flamini-Muntari
Bojan

Flamini-Ambrosini
Bojan

Sì insomma, varie combinazioni. Spero non giochi Ambrosini!

P.S. Ah c'è pure Nocino


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Si potrebbe anche giocare così:
Abbiati
De Sciglio-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
Flamini-Muntari
Niang-Bojan-Elsha
Balo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe anche giocare così:
> Abbiati
> De Sciglio-Mexes-Zapata-Costant
> Flamini-Muntari
> ...



per me Abate al posto di De Sciglio (perchè lo voglio al 100% contro il Barca) e Boateng al posto di Muntari


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me Abate al posto di De Sciglio (perchè lo voglio al 100% contro il Barca) e Boateng al posto di Muntari



Abate-De Sciglio è il ballottaggio più incerto,Boateng non lo vedo molto bene nei 2 davanti la difesa e poi Muntari è stato provato nei titolari ieri,quindi penso possa esordire dal '1 minuto.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo indiscrezioni provenienti dagli ambienti cagliaritani il prefetto sardo Giuffrida avrebbe presentato riscorso al TAR,per modificare la sentenza che quest'ultimo aveva esplicato ieri pomeriggio,inerente alla riapertura dello Stadio Is Arenas di Quartu Sant'Elena.*


----------



## Marilson (9 Febbraio 2013)

appena letto. Incredibile! Il Ministero dell'Interno giudica Is Arenas tra gli stadi più sicuri d'italia, e una sua emanazione periferica, ovvero il prefetto, si oppone a tale considerazione. E' assurdo. Io credo che ragionevolmente il Tar respingerà il ricorso e metterà una parola fine a questa storia ridicola.


----------



## Graxx (9 Febbraio 2013)

ma nel caso il ricorso al tar venisse accettato??? che succede??????


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> ma nel caso il ricorso al tar venisse accettato??? che succede??????



Il finimondo......


----------



## Albijol (9 Febbraio 2013)

Questa è l'Italia


----------



## Graxx (9 Febbraio 2013)

non sarebbe il massimo però uno 0-3 a tavolino e un pò di riposo non sarebbe da buttare...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2013)

un altra settimana senza Milan no dai...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Febbraio 2013)

...se cosi ci garantiamo i tre punti per me va piu che bene!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me non si gioca..


----------



## Butcher (9 Febbraio 2013)

Oooh Itaaaglia!


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

*Il TAR ha rigettato la richiesta della Prefettura di Cagliari.La partita verrà svolta regolarmente ad Is Arenas.*


----------



## smallball (9 Febbraio 2013)

la soluzione piu' logica


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

a studiosport hanno detto che ancora non si sa dove gioca  ma ancora non si sono informati che si gioca la


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

*E' stato respinto il ricorso, Cagliari-Milan si giocherà regolarmente a Quartu.*


----------



## admin (9 Febbraio 2013)

La conferenza stampa di Allegri ---) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-cagliari-milan-vt4374.html


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> a studiosport hanno detto che ancora non si sa dove gioca  ma ancora non si sono informati che si gioca la



In teoria non ho letto su nessun sito che è confermato Is Arenas.

Ah ecco, letto.


----------



## Sindaco (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ce l'abbiamo fatta allora?


----------



## rossovero (9 Febbraio 2013)

Contentissimo che si giochi. Ma allora perchè la Juve l'han fatta giocare a Parma? Perchè altre gare sono state giocate a Trieste? Le regole non dovrebbero valere per tutti?


----------



## Butcher (9 Febbraio 2013)

Nuovi voti per Berlu


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

sarei stata curiosa di capire senza tutto questo casino a che ora e giorno sarebbe partito il milan per cagliari, non vorrei che partissimo dopo del previsto e che ci rimettesse il milan per problemi cellino-sindaco 



*UFFICIALE: Cagliari-Milan si gioca a Is Arenas.*


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (9 Febbraio 2013)

ma l'ufficialità dove l'avete letta?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo sky Zapata è out per la sfida di Quartu.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2013)

finalmente è ufficiale...hanno stufato co sta storia

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky Zapata è out per la sfida di Quartu.*



allora dentro Zaccardo? non penso che mette De Sciglio centrale


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo sky Zapata è out per la sfida di Quartu.*



La maledizione del Bonera feroce


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> finalmente è ufficiale...hanno stufato co sta storia
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Si,credo giochi Zaccardo.


----------



## Principe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ma se la rifinitura nn e' cominciata e allegri un ora fa h detto che zapata stava bene .... Com'è possibile ????


----------



## Marilson (9 Febbraio 2013)

era ovvio, se avessero accolto il ricorso del prefetto sarebbe stata una situazione incredibile. Più che altro se fossi il prefetto mi domanderei perchè il mio superiore, ovvero il Viminale e quindi il Ministro dell'Interno (o chi per lui), abbiano giudicato diversamente da me.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Febbraio 2013)

Va bene cosi. Meglio distinguersi dai gobbi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Va bene cosi. Meglio distinguersi dai gobbi.




Non è che ci voglia molto a farlo...... basta essere onesti.


----------



## Milangirl (9 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si,credo giochi Zaccardo.


Io spero giochi, voglio vedere come se la cava..


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è che ci voglia molto a farlo...... basta essere onesti.



Appunto


----------



## Marco T. (9 Febbraio 2013)

Giusto così secondo me! Però dobbiamo raccogliere i tre punti in terra sarda domani sono importantissime visto le gare di oggi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sto salamon quando lo vediamo all'opera. Spero giochi lui piuttosto che Zaccardo anche se è piu' rischioso.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

*Sono 22 i convocati di Mister Massimiliano Allegri per Cagliari-Milan:

Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, Abate, Antonini, De Sciglio, Mexes, Yepes, Zaccardo, Zapata, Ambrosini, Boateng, Constant, Flamini, Muntari, Nocerino, Traoré, Balotelli, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Robinho.*


C'è Zapata,forse era un problemino lieve.


----------



## Principe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ho sentito che costant e' fuori..... Avete qualche notizia ????


----------



## DennyJersey (9 Febbraio 2013)

Si, trauma contusivo alla tibia. Tempi di recupero stimabili in?


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (9 Febbraio 2013)

A questo punto penso che ci sarà l'esordio di Zaccardo


----------



## Principe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Credo che giocherà abate a destra e de sciglio a sinistra cmq brutta assenza


----------



## Harvey (9 Febbraio 2013)

Vasto ematoma intramuscolare, dovranno fargli ulteriori esami nei prossimi giorni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Febbraio 2013)

cosi gioca abate  ero giò contenta che non giocava e invece


----------



## Jino (9 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Credo che giocherà abate a destra e de sciglio a sinistra cmq brutta assenza



Vabbè dai, Abate e De Sciglio vanno bene.


----------



## Principe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, Abate e De Sciglio vanno bene.



Non lo so de sciglio a sinistra e al rientro perdiamo cmq spinta e fisicita' ( adoro de sciglio parlo di questa partita) e abate ha giocato 90 in nazionale correndo come un cavallo speriamo regga


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non lo so de sciglio a sinistra e al rientro perdiamo cmq spinta e fisicita' ( adoro de sciglio parlo di questa partita) e abate ha giocato 90 in nazionale correndo come un cavallo speriamo regga



Giochiamo col cagliari, mi pare sufficiente.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sto Salamon? Manco convocato? Perche diamine non lo facciamo giocare????


----------



## MisterBet (9 Febbraio 2013)

È infortunato, un problemino alla caviglia che si porta dietro dal Brescia ma entro una settimana dovrebbe tornare in gruppo...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Credo che dietro giocheremo così:

Abate-Mexes-Zapata-De Sciglio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2013)

dai domani dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi


----------



## Blu71 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dai domani dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi




Speriamo bene ....domani possiamo recuperare 2 punti importantissimi .....


----------



## robs91 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Antonini; Flamini, Ambrosini, Muntari; Niang, Balotelli, El Shaarawy.

Babba bia,difesa e centrocampo non si possono vedere...


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Abbiati; Abate, Mexes, Zapata,De Sciglio; Flamini, Ambrosini, Muntari; Niang, Balotelli, El Shaarawy.
> 
> Babba bia,difesa e centrocampo non si possono vedere...



Dovrebbero giocare questi e comunque in serie A questa difesa non è male.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Dobbiamo asfaltarli non c'è storie... anche giocasse mia nonna


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo asfaltarli non c'è storie... anche giocasse mia nonna



Con quei 3 la davanti è obbligatorio vincere,vedendo poi la difesa del Cagliari.


----------



## The P (9 Febbraio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Antonini; Flamini, Ambrosini, Muntari; Niang, Balotelli, El Shaarawy.
> 
> Babba bia,*difesa* e centrocampo non si possono vedere...



Non esageriamo dai.

Zapata ha delle grosse amnesie, ma se non fosse così sarebbe diventato un top player nel suo ruolo. 
Mexes idem. Ma resta comunque uno dei migliori difensori della serie A. Nettamente sopra ci vedo solo Barzagli e Samuel.

Abate sarebbe titolare in tutta la serie A, De Sciglio è un gran prospetto.

A centrocampo se non c'è Boateng preferirei vedere il 4-2-3-1. E' da folli un centrocampo del genere. Nessuno fa gioco e non c'è collegamento tra centrocampo e attacco per le caratteristiche dei giocatori.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai.
> 
> Zapata ha delle grosse amnesie, ma se non fosse così sarebbe diventato un top player nel suo ruolo.
> Mexes idem. Ma resta comunque uno dei migliori difensori della serie A. Nettamente sopra ci vedo solo Barzagli e Samuel.
> ...



Boateng penso giochi alla fine,aldilà che comunque Muntari ha nelle corde rispetto a Kevin una maggiore propensione alla verticalizzazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2013)

il centrocampo fa pena...3 fabbri mamma mia


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

No dai oh, Prince deve giocare.


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2013)

Fuori due dei nostri dal rendimento più regolare (Montolivo e Constant), centrocampo da reinventare, una settimana di deliri sull'agibilità del campo.........partitaccia per noi (imho). Ci vorrebbe una gran prestazione dell'attacco (bisognerà essere cinici là davanti). Forza ragazzi!


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Febbraio 2013)

Concordo, il Monto fuori ci può danneggiare parecchio, ma oggi bisogna fare risultato lo stesso.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma boateng che ha fatto?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

L'ultima partita di Ambrosini è stata quella contro la Roma giusto? Gran partita, sembrava una prostituta.. Gioca perchè sia Flamini che Muntari in fase offensiva tendono ad avanzare, ma ormai non ti garantisce più copertura in quel ruolo (per di più al rientro da un infortunio). Tanto vale mettere i due ghanesi e Flamini.. 

Secondo me alla fine giocheremo con Flamini-Ambrosini-Boateng... Vedremo se quelli che, nonostante tutto, criticano ancora Montolivo ne sentiranno la mancanza


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

la vedo dura, secondo me non portiamo a casa i 3 punti.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà però ad ogni la partita la vedete sempre nera.Al Cagliari manca Nainggolan e il miglior terzino,quindi nessuna scusa.


----------



## Dexter (10 Febbraio 2013)

un 4-2-3-1 è la soluzione migliore,con bojan dall'inizio e dietro due fabbri. non capisco proprio il centrocampo a 3 con ambrosini,che roba è ? le volte che abbiamo giocato col centrocampo con 3 fabbri abbiamo fatto prestazioni indegne lo scorso anno


----------



## Hammer (10 Febbraio 2013)

Dio mio che centrocampo di muratori



The P ha scritto:


> Abate sarebbe titolare in tutta la serie A, De Sciglio è un gran prospetto.



Bah oddio...


----------



## bargnani83 (10 Febbraio 2013)

non capisco perchè debba giocare antonini e non de sciglio a sinistra con abate a destra.per quanto riguarda il centrocampo ho letto che boateng si è riaggregato al gruppo solo venerdi e per questo allegri non lo vuole far partire dall'inizio;certo schierare contemporaneamente dall'inizio due lungo degenti come ambrosini e muntari è lo stesso un rischio.la coperta è corta.per chi vorrebbe un 4-2-3-1 sin dall'inizio il problema è robinho.con robinho in forma si potrebbe fare con bojan pronto a subentrare ma viste le condizioni del brasiliano allegri una carta da giocare partendo dalla panchina la vuole sempre avere.questa partita dobbiamo vincerla con la forza fisica e la determinazione feroce delle ultime settimane e se la formazione che danno i giornali verrà confermata avremo in campo 5 saltatori di testa quindi sfruttare anche noi qualche calcio piazzato non sarebbe male.


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Dio mio che centrocampo di muratori
> 
> 
> 
> *Bah oddio... *



Sembra incredibile  ma è vero, dimmi se sbaglio:

Atalanta: Bellini
Bologna: Motta
Cagliari: Avelar
Catania: Belluschi
Chievo: Dramè
Fiorentina: (difesa a 3)
Genoa: Cassani
Inter: Jonathan
Juve: Lichtsteiner (ma come ala nella difesa a 3)
Lazio: Konko
Napoli: Maggio
Chievo: Pisano
Parma: ? (difesa a 3)
Pescara: Zanon
Roma: Piris
Sampdoria: De Silvestri
Siena: Angelo
Torino: Darmian
Udinese: (difesa a 3)


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Sembra incredibile  ma è vero, dimmi se sbaglio:
> 
> Atalanta: Bellini
> Bologna: Motta
> ...



In effetti Abate è migliore di molti laterali in Italia.Questo la dice lunga....
Comunque la partita è da vincere,con quei 3 e vedendo peraltro la difesa rossoblù dobbiamo portarla a casa senza se e senza ma.


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In effetti Abate è migliore di molti laterali in Italia.Questo la dice lunga....
> *Comunque la partita è da vincere,con quei 3 e vedendo peraltro la difesa rossoblù dobbiamo portarla a casa senza se e senza ma.*



a me piacerebbe vedere un 4.2.3.1 in questa partita, anche se ho seri dubbi.


----------



## Hammer (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Sembra incredibile  ma è vero, dimmi se sbaglio:
> 
> Atalanta: Bellini
> Bologna: Motta
> ...



C'è anche da dire che il livello dei terzini dx *italiani* è abbastanza pietoso. È uno dei motivi per cui penso che in nazionale De Sciglio potrebbe affermarsi senza problemi. Imho Abate non è meglio di Lichtcoso, Maggio, Cassani, Pisano.
Certo che alcuni nomi sono scandalosi, Jonathan e Piris


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che il livello dei terzini dx *italiani* è abbastanza pietoso. È uno dei motivi per cui penso che in nazionale De Sciglio potrebbe affermarsi senza problemi. Imho Abate non è meglio di Lichtcoso, Maggio, Cassani, Pisano.
> Certo che alcuni nomi sono scandalosi, Jonathan e Piris



infatti è davvero basso il livello dei terzini, ma il ragionamento è sul campionato italiano.
Spesso abbiamo il vizio di dire che siamo scarsissimi, ma la verità è che la nostra rosa è inferiore solo a quella della Juve.
Con le altre non ci sono troppe differenze, tutte le squadre hanno carenze enormi nei vari reparti.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> infatti è davvero basso il livello dei terzini, ma il ragionamento è sul campionato italiano.
> Spesso abbiamo il vizio di dire che siamo scarsissimi, ma la verità è che la nostra rosa è inferiore solo a quella della Juve.
> Con le altre non ci sono troppe differenze, tutte le squadre hanno carenze enormi nei vari reparti.



Quello che dico sempre, sta storia che abbiamo la rosa più scarsa non regge. Certo se poi abbiamo uno in panchina che ci sta constando la cl perchè ha regalto 2 mesi ....


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che il livello dei terzini dx *italiani* è abbastanza pietoso. È uno dei motivi per cui penso che in nazionale De Sciglio potrebbe affermarsi senza problemi. Imho Abate non è meglio di Lichtcoso, Maggio, Cassani, Pisano.
> Certo che alcuni nomi sono scandalosi, Jonathan e Piris



Pisano???Con i piedi è come Abate ed è meno veloce e potente....


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

spero solo che balotelli si sia calmato dopo mercoledi.


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pisano???Con i piedi è come Abate ed è meno veloce e potente....



Io non avevo risposto proprio a questa trollata 

Scherzi a parte, Cassani c'è stato un periodo a Palermo in cui è stato davvero il miglior terzno destro della A dopo Maicon per rendimento, ma adesso è un altro giocatore. Tecnicamente è meglio di Abate, ma è spompato.

Lichtcoso è più forte, ma gioca a centrocampo e difensivamente è meno forte di Abate, nettamente.
Idem Maggio. Anche lui gioca di solito a centrocampo e terzino, di fatto, non lo è mai stato. Con Mazzarri è migliorato molto in fase difensiva, ma non vale Abate. Non oso immaginare gli insulti che si prenderebbe nel Milan di Allegri. Dove la difesa è tutt'altro che organizzata e lo era anche l'anno scorso quando avevamo Nesta e Thiago, figuriamoci. Lo sottolineo questo punto.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che centrocampo agghiacciante..speriamo che quei 3 là davanti siano in giornata altrimenti prevedo una partita piuttosto ostica.


----------



## Doctore (10 Febbraio 2013)

eh ma poi e' colpa di allegri se giochiamo con gli spaccaferro in mezzo al campo [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] l hai scritto male agghiacciante-si dice agghiaggiande!


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

Formazioni Ufficiali di Cagliari-Milan​
MILAN: Abbiati, Abate, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio, Flamini, Ambrosini, Muntari, Niang, Balotelli, El Shaarawy.

CAGLIARI: Agazzi, Pisano, Astori, Rossettini, Murro, Dessena, Conti, Ekdal, Thiago Ribeiro, Sau, Ibarbo.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

La formazione ufficiale del Milan

Abbiati; Abate-Mexes-Zapata-De Sciglio; Flamini-Ambrosini-Muntari; Niang-Balotelli-El Shaarawy.


----------



## SololaMaglia (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Boateng dove c... è? Forse però meglio ci sia Muntari (sperando stia bene) nell'ultima gara la squadra mi sembrava un po' sbilanciata.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

*Disordini a Cagliari: lancio di fumogeni e feriti. Si tratta di tifosi del Cagliari che protestano contro Cellino*


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Assurdo che centrocampo-pippa. 

Ma Nocerino e Boateng?


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

*Questo topic, dalle 14,55 sarà visibile solo agli utenti registrati. Se non lo avete ancora fatto, quindi, iscrivetevi!*


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Febbraio 2013)

Sono curioso di vedere Sulley. Dai ragazzi!


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini non deve giocare più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quello che dico sempre, sta storia che abbiamo la rosa più scarsa non regge. Certo se poi abbiamo uno in panchina che ci sta constando la cl perchè ha regalto 2 mesi ....



Se dai, un conto è prendere una squadra scarsa e aggiungere pazzini e montolivo, un altro conto è distruggere tutto. Come sta andando quest'anno c'è da leccarsi i baffi, fortuna che abbiamo un gran mister


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bel centrocampo di falegnami...d'altronde quando hai solo montolivo che sa giocare a calcio... babba bia. Speriamo che uno dei 3 la davanati faccia qualcosa


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questo topic, dalle 14,55 sarà visibile solo agli utenti registrati. Se non lo avete ancora fatto, quindi, iscrivetevi!*



Bella idea!
Comunque con questo centrocampo ci sarà come sempre da soffrire le pene dell'inferno senza Montolivo dell'ultimo periodo.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Centrocampo stellare 
QUanto si sente la mancanza di un altro Montolivo...


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Febbraio 2013)

Pubblico che dovrebbe come minimo evitare di fare cori "offensivi".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Speriamo che sforni subito una buona prestazione Sulley e che Ambro sia in forma.


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cosa fa Zapata?!?!?


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2013)

zapata che cesso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Buono il recupero però queste leggerezze non se le può permettere, dai.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

mi sa che sentiremo la mancanza di montolivo oggi. 

boh, speriamo bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini il solito, non ha idea di come si debba entrare correttamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrsoni, abbata zapata osceni


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Febbraio 2013)

Centrocampo da retrocessione.. Boh, speriamo bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bene Flamini e Muntari in questo ripiego.


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini manco riesce a crossare, muore prima


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma il cagliari ha tenuto un minuto il pallone?


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che senso ha tornare indietro per poi crossare lungo in avanti..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

madoooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

dio mio che buchi di mexes


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Zapata e Mexes: le comiche


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mammamia Abate, nulla da dire, bravissimo

Mexes e Zapata.........


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2013)

zapata che asino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Zapata uccellato alla grande, ottimo Abate, ottimo Ignazio.


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Febbraio 2013)

El shaarawy che cavolo fai?


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

la banda del buco..


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Seriamente, guardate Ambrosini quando il Cagliari è al limite della nostra area, 50 metri indietro che cammina.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

ZAPATA mamma mia che aborto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Niang-Flamini


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

cominciamo a non fischiare i falli


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Febbraio 2013)

Daje Milannnnnnn


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;121790 ha scritto:


> cominciamo a non fischiare i falli


Si è tuffato, dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

noooooooooo rossettini alla thiago silva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo il tempo di Muntari, ottimo. Non ci fosse stato il piedino sardo, forse, l'avrebbe buttata dentro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si è tuffato, dai.



non parlo di quel fallo ma di uno precedente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non capisco perchè non si giochi più su El Shaarawy, la fascia destra funziona perfettamente ma non mi pare il caso di isolare uno come El!


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini quand'è che si ritira? Non lo sopporto più..


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci Ambrosini davanti alla difesa che lancia continuamente di destro gli attaccanti?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

abate e OSCENO  non sa fare un cross decente che sia 1.


mamma mia se la metteva in mezza ibarbo l'altro lo segnava a porta vuota.


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna Ambrosini non riesce a fare un passaggio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tutta colpa di Ambrosini, tutti in attacco lui ISOLATO sbaglia tutto


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

dietro siamo da mani nei capelli. 

mercoledì ci asfaltano, non che ci fossero dubbi....però...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambro cavolo! Ambro cavolo! Deciditi! O tiri o scarichi subito, deciditi maledizione.


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2013)

zapata e' vomitevole


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini alla C.Ronaldo


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ancora Ambrosini ancora lui!!! 
Disgraziatissima visione di gioco, palla persa e contropiede immediato.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini che tassa


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

zapata e ambrosini son più stupidi di una pietra del deserto... ma dove ce l'hanno il cervello??? uno che perde un pallone da solo, l'altro che esce di difesa lasciando solo uno lanciato in porta


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Muntari il regista non lo poteva fare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Niang che bravo, ne salta sempre qualcuno, però fino ad ora poco incisivo in fase di rifinitura.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma Muntari il regista non lo poteva fare?



se ambro va avanti a fare così schifo, sposta muntari al centro e mette dentro boa. 
il problema è che allegri si sveglia solo al 25°-30° del secondo tempo con i cambi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che bestialità  prende palla, gambe, terra


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Balo doveva darla sulla sinistra, non capisco perché si sia girato per darla a Flamini, boh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se ambro va avanti a fare così schifo, sposta muntari al centro e mette dentro boa.
> il problema è che allegri si sveglia solo al 25°-30° del secondo tempo con i cambi.



Si poteva partire benissimo così, evidentemente Boa è così indecente da fargli provare Ambrosini


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

oh ma sto cane non ci fischia un fallo che sia uno!!! già 3° fallo non dato a balo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che paracarro Ambrosini che non vede nemmeno gli avversari rotfl


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che fa Ambrosini?!


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma questo è l'ultimo anno di ambrosini, vero?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

punizione sprecata ma cosa tira da li balotelli


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

i falli a 40 metri dall'area però li fischia... maledetto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma quanto corre e quanto picchia il Console


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2013)

x ora brutto primo tempo


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma questo è l'ultimo anno di ambrosini, vero?



no, vuole rinnovare.  

ma io mi chiedo se sta gente si rende conto di quando dire basta. 
cioè, ma ti accorgerai o no che non sei più in grado di correre ai ritmi degli altri ?!?!?


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma uno che va sul primo palo su questi cross no?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini una cosa buona, UNAAAAA


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

che cesso ambrosini non so piu che dirgli veramente, gioca per il cagliari assurdo.

Balotelli deve stare tranquillo e NON rispondere conti sta stuzzicando di brutto mario.


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Altra palla buttata di Ambrosini, palla lenta e contropiede quasi preso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

C'era fallo su Abate, nessuno dice niente, LURIDI


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

ambrosini ha già causato 4 contropiedi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Si è innervosito M'baye.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

basta con ste niangate però. 

cartellini inutili e gratuiti.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini mamma mia che sciagura sbaglia tutto


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (10 Febbraio 2013)

Reazione prevedibile di Niang, ha dietro un cane come Abate che è utile quanto un analcolico al Cocoricò e ogni volta che mette un cross in mezzo Balotelli è a centrocampo a bere un caffè. Forza M'Baye


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non fischia mai questo? Altro fallo su Muntari non fischiato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Prevedibile che avremmo sofferto senza Montolivo.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

non ci siamo di testa... zero zero zero...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

un altro fallo non fischiato ma dai................


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Giannoccaro vede quello che vuole, vede quello che vuole


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2013)

che scarso flamini, non sa fare niente


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2013)

Per adesso un disastro, non si salva nessuno


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

non mi sembra male flamini oggi


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Doveva darla subito ad El non a Muntari, stanno sbagliando di tutto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Dal replay ancora più scandaloso, El Shaarawy se ne andava da solo e quello non l'ha nemmeno ammonito


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti gialli, mah


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes ammonizione inevitabile


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ciao core


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (10 Febbraio 2013)

Come dormiamo, sempre su palla inattiva.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che difesona ona ona TOP MONDO


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma ..................... ibarbo l osapevo sempre da palla ferma mi sono rottaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

beh, era chiaro che il regalo di domenica scorsa l'avremmo pagato nelle gare successive. 

in più mettiamoci il solito primo tempo regalato e un ibarbo che contro i nostri difensori sembra eto'o.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Eccallà... partita durissima. Durissima.


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

incredibile


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Febbraio 2013)

Male male male.. Non sta funzionando nulla la davanti. El Shaarawy invisibile.. Il centrocampo con Ambrosini è indecende. Lo odio quanto Seedorf l'anno scorso.

Quando hai un centrocampo del genere puoi avere davanti tutti i fenomeni che vuoi. Tutti..


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

giannoccaro vede solo quel che vuole


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

partita finita... non ci serviva un centrocampista, no... senza montolivo non c'è speranza dai


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

finita


----------



## Jaqen (10 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbe giusto così, Ambrosini è scandaloso.


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2013)

il solito goal da palla ferma


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ibarbo 20 partite 1 gol. Super Zapata di M


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati figuriamoci se la prende, che cesso.
Allegri? non capisce un casso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

A tempo scaduto.. Zapata ma ammazzati


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

gol proprio sullo scadere che schifo datevi una svegliataaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti al duo di centrali


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati e Ambrosini ritiratevi


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

zapata mi fa rimpiangere roque junior


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Dovevamo fare come i gobbi, opporci e giocare a Torino. Quando fai il signore la prendi sempre in quel posto. Era scritto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Si salvano Niang, Abate e Flamini. Il resto al di sotto delle loro possibilità. Da cacciare immediatamente Ambrosini e Zapata, purtroppo per quest'ultimo c'è al massimo Bonera


----------



## BB7 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mexcess e Zappatore *INCOMMENTABILI*. Balotelli e Ambrosini *DISASTROSI*. Si salva solo Niang perchè sembra l'unico che ci provi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Dunque, vediamo un po' come risolvere questa situazione: dentro Boateng sulla sinistra e Muntari al centro al posto dello sciagurato Ambrosini. In difesa dentro Zaccardo al posto di Zapata che oggi è particolarmente disattento.


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Febbraio 2013)

Astori baresizzati, gol di spalle alla porta di testa in girata angolato.

Abbiamo capito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

dovete cambiare il titolo avete messo cagliari-Milan 0-1 aime e all'incontrario.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Voi parlate di singoli, io parlo di gruppo, se cammini come abbiamo fatto il primo tempo (Flamini a parte) non vinci contro nessuno.


----------



## rossovero (10 Febbraio 2013)

gol da polli


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tra l'altro golletto preso a 30 secondi dalla fine, una squadra senza speranze, ora vediamo i cambi.
45 minuti completamente buttati stile Allegri, Zapata oggi in giornata no ma era normale visto che stiamo subendo troppo a centrocampo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

I nostri marcatori fanno ridere.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dovevamo fare come i gobbi, opporci e giocare a Torino. Quando fai il signore la prendi sempre in quel posto. Era scritto.



Parole sante. Ma Galliani fa l'amico di tutti.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati e Ambrosini nn devono più giocare a calcio e allegri anche che mette 3 Fabbri a centrocampo meglio che mettesse cristante della primavera


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Primo tempo incommentabile, non si può "giocare" così.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Primo tempo incommentabile, non si può "giocare" così.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Febbraio 2013)

Te pareva Zapata e Mexes per farfalle
ma come si fà..


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Zapata c'ha provato tutto il primo tempo a far segnare il cagliari.. alla fine c'è riuscito. ma lasciatelo la


----------



## Snake (10 Febbraio 2013)

quando si gioca in 10 è difficile vincere le partite...


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

si vede che manca montolivo


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2013)

Primo gol stagionale per IBRArbo,"il clòb più altruista al Mondo".
Due difensori più distratti di Mexes e Zapata penso non si siano mai visti nella storia del calcio.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Astori baresizzati, gol di spalle alla porta di testa in girata angolato.
> 
> Abbiamo capito.



Ma che angolato e' abbiati che nn prende un pallone che gli passa centrale a mezzo metro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dunque, vediamo un po' come risolvere questa situazione: dentro Boateng sulla sinistra e Muntari al centro al posto dello sciagurato Ambrosini. In difesa dentro Zaccardo al posto di *Zapata che oggi è particolarmente disattento*.


 e anche un pò biricchino!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2013)

mexes e zapata, che cappio... ehm... che coppia!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli ed El Shaarawy sono rimasti a Milano. Niang tanta roba, il migliore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Obiettivamente il Cagliari merita il vantaggio, noi siamo imbarazzanti, il centrocampo di oggi non è degno neanche di una squadra di metà classifica di Lega Pro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

non segniamo neache se giochiamo per mesi e mesi e finita, che questa sconfitta ci serva da lezione. Partita bruttissima.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Astori baresizzati, gol di spalle alla porta di testa in girata angolato.
> 
> Abbiamo capito.



Ma che angolato e' abbiati che nn prende un pallone che gli passa centrale a mezzo metro

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Astori baresizzati, gol di spalle alla porta di testa in girata angolato.
> 
> Abbiamo capito.



Ma che angolato e' abbiati che nn prende un pallone che gli passa centrale a mezzo metro


----------



## Nivre (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo un centrocampo di M.... c'è poco da fare. 

Zapata da fucilare in seduta stante


----------



## BB7 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Poi non capisco perchè ci ostiniamo a giocare sulla destra dove c'è quella piaga di nome Abate che non ne mette una giusta neanche ad ammazzarlo... Niang da fermo ha messo palle 100 volte più pericolose... Cmq c'è una carenza di QUALITA' impressionante in questa squadra


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2013)

el shaarawy totalmente fuori dal gioco, si va solo (inspiegabilmente) da niang e abate


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Primo tempo da brividi......


----------



## Albijol (10 Febbraio 2013)

Fuori Ambrosini e dentro un attaccante, tentiamo il tutto per tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2013)

Centrocampo aberrante, senza qualità o estro.

Mettiamoci anche due difensori centrali che fanno errori da partitella in parrocchia, ed ecco i risultati.
Puoi anche avere Messi e Maradona là in attacco ma se il resto della formazione è osceno....


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> non segniamo neache se giochiamo per mesi e mesi e finita, che questa sconfitta ci serva da lezione. Partita bruttissima.



Non è ancora finita, comunque.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Febbraio 2013)

Complimenti ad Abbiati,ha i riflessi di un bradipo.
E c'è anche gente che lo difende.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

se altro che scudetto...quà c'è da lavorare


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente il Cagliari merita il vantaggio, noi siamo imbarazzanti, il centrocampo di oggi non è degno neanche di una squadra di metà classifica di Lega Pro.



merita per cosa? per essersi chiuso bene e aver accettato i regali di ambrosini? tutte le azioni di loro son nate da errori gratuiti nostri... di ambrosini e zapata... I nostri non ci stan con la testa...


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2013)

L'assenza di Montolivo purtroppo si sente e anche tantissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> e anche un pò biricchino!!


Devo riprendere a insultarti quel cane che occupa indebitamente la destra


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

E pensare che non gioca Nainggolan, Allegri complimenti, si fa mettere i piedi in testa come gioco da chiunque praticamente.
Hai un centrocampo penoso e ti ostini a cercare la fascia destra da dove arrivano i peggiori cross della storia, attacco sfruttato male e difesa che non sa cosa fare quando buttano la palla in mezzo, se poi la mettono poco davanti alla porta è sempre gol, che penosità davvero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

mesà che erano meglio i 3 punti a tavolino


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> el shaarawy totalmente fuori dal gioco, si va solo (inspiegabilmente) da niang e abate



Beh mica tanto inspiegabile, sulla catena di sinistra c'è un Muntari appena rientrato che non da ritmo e un De Sciglio che non si propone come fa in appoggio Abate sulla destra.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> merita per cosa? per essersi chiuso bene e aver accettato i regali di ambrosini? tutte le azioni di loro son nate da errori gratuiti nostri... di ambrosini e zapata... I nostri non ci stan con la testa...


Ibarbo si è mangiato un gol incredibile davanti la porta poco prima. Noi non abbiamo fatto nulla, se i nostri difensori o centrocampisti fanno dei regali allucinanti è demerito nostro.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> merita per cosa? per essersi chiuso bene e aver accettato i regali di ambrosini? tutte le azioni di loro son nate da errori gratuiti nostri... di ambrosini e zapata... I nostri non ci stan con la testa...



Il Cagliari sta meritando. Non stanno facendo niente di che dal punto di vista del gioco, ma stanno giocando in modo molto intelligente. Giusto essere sotto quando noi giochiamo così.


----------



## Snake (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini come Selen, lo stanno sfondando da tutte le parti, io davvero non ne posso più di questo qui


----------



## Dexter (10 Febbraio 2013)

zaccardo dopo sta partita dovrà giocare titolare per forza...ambrosini mi fa quasi pena,abbiati secondo me s'è fatto male ma siccome è un buffone non lo dice e rimane in porta (ad acchiappar farfalle)


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è ancora finita, comunque.



e guarda per me si a malincuore, non si salva niente di niente che rabbia, la cosa "positiva" e che siamo a 4 punti da CL, ma andava vinta perchè la lazio non lascerà tanto facilmente punti per strada.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ora farà entrare Bojan, sicuro.


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè ma se ti presenti con sto centrocampo sai già la fine che farai...


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati e' una roba da pazzi , io voglio Gabriel che sia quello che sia ma io nn vogkio vedere Amelia e abbiati


----------



## Facciosnaooo (10 Febbraio 2013)

I nostri due centrali non dovrebbero giocare manco in terza categoria... Muntari non gioca da un anno e lo fai partire dal primo minuto!? Dai...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Almeno proviamo a non perderla per non creare ancora più distacco dalla terza. Perdere oggi sarebbe un suicidio.


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ora farà entrare Bojan, sicuro.



In una partita del genere mi sembra la mossa migliore, abbiamo bisogno di uno dietro le punte, montolivo manca molto a centrocampo


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Come non detto. Con questi interpreti era meglio il 4-2-3-1, almeno evitiamo il lanci lunghi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Cerchiamo di recuperare 'sta partita perché credo che altri punti li perderemo con il Parma.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri che nn fa cambi dimostrazione che nn capisce un c......


----------



## BB7 (10 Febbraio 2013)

L'ho sempre detto anche se c'era sempre chi lo difendeva: *Abbiati sembra muoversi al RALENTY*, come se stessi guardando la moviola.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Devo riprendere a insultarti quel cane che occupa indebitamente la destra



Non puoi  impeccabile fino ad ora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Almeno proviamo a non perderla per non creare ancora più distacco dalla terza. Perdere oggi sarebbe un suicidio.


Il campionato è lungo, questi non sono i primi punti che perderemo da qui alla fine.


----------



## Brontolo (10 Febbraio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che il livello dei terzini dx *italiani* è abbastanza pietoso. È uno dei motivi per cui penso che in nazionale De Sciglio potrebbe affermarsi senza problemi. Imho Abate non è meglio di Lichtcoso, Maggio, Cassani, Pisano.
> Certo che alcuni nomi sono scandalosi, Jonathan e Piris



a me pare che lichtcoso sia superiore a tutti gli altri nel suo ruolo, nel campionato italiano...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Non puoi  impeccabile fino ad ora


Al prossimo mezzo intervento sbagliato, faccio cadere i santi su di lui


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Era rosso figlio di p........


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Se non ci pigliano a calci nelle costole non fischia st'animale.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

era da rossooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!! 'stardooooooooooooo


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi Agazzi ferreo, mi pare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che fallo è???? BAH


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Arbitro di menta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dove, ha preso la palla... che palle...


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini imbarazzante.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che fallo è???? BAH



gioco pericoloso.. mano alzata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo El Sha, li dobbiamo martellare.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

e notare che loro sono pure senza naingollan


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Febbraio 2013)

Agazzi infallibile quest'oggi. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Madò, scambio Conti-Ambrosini subito


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri hai messo su una squadra che fa schifo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Devono volare le ammonizioni, sennò questi non ci fanno fare una giocata.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Allegri hai messo su una squadra che fa schifo



el capess en casso


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Astori imponente oggi, bravo.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cambialo Muntari no!?!?!?!?


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Questo e' fallo ??? ***** trota

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Questo e' fallo ??? ***** trota


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

quel cane di pannocchia ci lascerà in 10 se non lo toglie alla svelta.


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

neanche un pizzico di reazione..


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati è un ******* ritardato mentale dai.


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Cross del genere, solo noi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Allèèè, un cambio no eh?


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

tutto affidato al caso


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Questo asino di Astori fa super partite solo contro di noi


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

qua manco un pareggio riusciremo a strappare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Se ci va bene portiamo a casa un punto. Partita difficilissima.


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Cross di Abate, grandioso


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia che pena. 

ma dove vogliamo andare....


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ebete


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abate sparati,non azzecchi un cross nemmeno con l'avversario a 10 metri da te!


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Toglie il Faraone..grande mister


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma perchè deve uscire el sha ? ma che 2 palle sti cambi di allegri, non lo reggo più.


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bah,che cambio è?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

fuori il faraone dentro boateng no comment


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

C'è qualcuno che pensa che Berlusca aveva torto?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

....


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

nn capisce veramente un casso dai..


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrosini pessimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Se, ciao cooooooooooreeeeeee


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Questo allenatore e' da cacciare il prima possibile


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrorotfl


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ovviamente lasciare abrosini e togliere el da allegri


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco, ad Ambrosini manca solo il rosso. Poi è partita perfetta.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tra poco toglie Niang e mette Robinho, vedrete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Oltre a quella di Montolivo, un'altra assenza pesantissima è quella di Constant. Constant garantiva una spinta che permetteva allo stesso El Sharaawy di rendere meglio, invece De Sciglio non garantisce quella spinta del guineano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

unica notizia positiva ambrosini non c'è venerdi


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> C'è qualcuno che pensa che Berlusca aveva torto?



alle parole doveva far seguire i fatti: questo incapace era da esonerare mesi fa. 

speriamo che a giugno faccia le valigie perchè non se ne può più.


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non è giallo questo?!?!?!?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ambrisini salta la prossima ottimo


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non è giallo, no.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non è giallo, no.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> alle parole doveva far seguire i fatti: questo incapace era da esonerare mesi fa.
> 
> speriamo che a giugno faccia le valigie perchè non se ne può più.



Assolutamente d'accordo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> C'è qualcuno che pensa che Berlusca aveva torto?



....se Silvio non vuole Allegri basta che lo cacci, inutile che lo delegittimi continuamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Giallo arbitro, giallo. Non se ne può più con questi che ci tirano giù ad ogni contrasto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

fuori finalmente ambrosini dentro bojan.





Admin ha scritto:


> Questo asino di Astori fa super partite solo contro di noi



veramente assurdo non ci credo


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

cioè finiscono in fuorigioco pure su calcio da fermo!!! neuroni marci c'avete


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Per avere un giallo devono ammazzare quasi


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia altro fallaccio su balotelli, ma quanti falli hanno fatto a balotelli oh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bah questi fanno falli da dietro assurdi e si lamentano


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Febbraio 2013)

Una squadra di zappatori macellai. Complimenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ci stanno prendendo a cazzotti, qua ci vorrebbe un bel rosso per sti cani.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

De sciglio delusione


----------



## vota DC (10 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma perchè deve uscire el sha ? ma che 2 palle sti cambi di allegri, non lo reggo più.



Come nel derby, no? O manicomio o galera per corruzione, non ci sono altre spiegazioni.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Aoooooooooooooooo e caccia sto rossoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna che falli


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

altro giro altro fallaccio su mario


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Febbraio 2013)

E ora ufficialmente gli auguro tanto male a questi macellai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

No vabbe ma basta, qua ci vogliono i rossi, i rossi. Flamini ti prego spezza una gamba a qualcuno, sti animali.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

entra ariaudo ciao core ora si chiudono a riccio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No vabbe ma basta, qua ci vogliono i rossi, i rossi. Flamini ti prego spezza una gamba a qualcuno, sti animali.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

l'abilità di abate di prendere il difensore ad ogni cross che prova è unica


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Niang che gioca sulla linea laterale non serve a una mazza...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma da dove tira? Ma chi sei?


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Il tiro di Abate, la spazzata fuori di Mexes, ma basta per favore basta.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mexes


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non va, ci serve solo una botto di ****.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati che si fa la passeggiata a caso...


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Abata, con tutta la potenza che ha nelle gambe, come fa a fare certi tiri se.ga?????


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


>


Solo quello può fare. Sia mai gli chieda di essere protagonista in un'azione di calcio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Un passaggio dolce di Boateng, che NUMERO DIECI


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan come Pazzini


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Boateng nn esiste


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ekdal contro di noi diventa sempre Gesù Cristo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

ovviamente punizione ekdal tutto DA SOLO schifo!


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Giallo? a momenti fanno il 2-0 per questo fallo inesistente


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

boateng, vai a fare il carnevale in maschera, vai, se è questa la tua utilità.


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma che partita è?

ma è possibile che ogni volta che le avversarie dirette perdono punti Allegri non li sa motivare?

BASTA con questo strazio di allenatore.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri deve essere cacciato oggi e con lui 5 6 giocatori


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

enta pinilla dai che non segna da tanto un golletto la fa contro di noi.


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi non aveva affatto torto comunque.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

neanche ci provano un minimo a reagire...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Boateng ha meno tecnica di una sedia rotta


----------



## Facciosnaooo (10 Febbraio 2013)

Un Milan imbarazzante...


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ekdal oggi tutto fare, sposta gli equilibri.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma mexes è proprio bacato mentalmente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma preferivo Pazzini sinceramente


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Si, ci manca solo Robinho...


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

BASTA Abate


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Robinho...abbiamo perso.


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Rigore netto|!!!


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Grande Balo!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo SuperMario BRAVISSIMO

De Sciglio che sfortuna


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Rigore nettissimo


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

De Sciglio pro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Questo lo sbaglia Balo, purtroppo. Godo per Astori.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

dai dai dai


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato per l'errore di Balo, avremmo potuto pareggiare.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

La para oggi sembra yashin agazzi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Godo, MACELLAI


----------



## Degenerate X (10 Febbraio 2013)

Dai


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

oooooooooooolèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

vai marioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 13/13


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

godo, cani.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Peccato per l'errore di Balo, avremmo potuto pareggiare.



Vergognoso


----------



## vota DC (10 Febbraio 2013)

Però serve un altro gol per i 3 punti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Adesso voglio l'assalto finale, DAI ragazzi.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

regalo immenso di astori!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Peccato per l'errore di Balo, avremmo potuto pareggiare.



mortacci tua  si era impallata la tv leggo il tuo messaggio e stavo per morire -.-


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Oddio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Boateng impiccati


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Il Boa cerca gloria.


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Dite a Boateng che non si chiama Shevchenko


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Vergognoso


Non ho dignità


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bojan è quasi peggio di abrosini


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Robinho sei proprio un asino


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

i tifosi del cagliari "balotelli pezzo di ...."


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli pezzo di.... ahahahah rosicate


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma robinho non potevamo inserirlo in omaggio nella trattativa di pato ? dio mio....


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

boateng 

solo i rigori ci salvano...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini una partita impeccabile  quanto sei bello


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Robinho come sempre...occhiali da sole e infradito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma robinho non potevamo inserirlo in omaggio nella trattativa di pato ? dio mio....


Robinho pascola, siamo anche in Sardegna...


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che asino sto Abate, che asino


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

abate e un cesso assurdo c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

2 ferri da stiro sono più dignitosi dei piedi di awater.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che aspetta Boateng a buttarla in mezzo ?


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Potevamo vincerla, peccato


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abate sparati


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

abata mamma mia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Maledizione! Maledizione!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

un punto in una partita così malvagia non sarebbe male...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Avrebbe dovuto angolare un pochino, Agazzi se l'è trovata in mano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

mi mancava il tiro assurdo di boateng


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

quando avremo ceduto boateng e robinho e investito i loro soldi decentemente forse avremo un milan migliore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> un punto in una partita così malvagia non sarebbe male...



Infatti, ci vorrebbe un mazzo esagerato per vincere anche questa. Bene così questo punto, restiamo aggrappati a -3 dalla zona Champions.


----------



## iceman. (10 Febbraio 2013)

zapata si fa saltare da tutti


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia Abate è triste veramente triste


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Madò Flaminio col tacco mmmmmmm


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

No vabbè, Abate è strabico, è l'unica spiegazione!


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

tutti pareggi in serie A eccetto Juve e Sandoria  e ovviamente l'inter stasera


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Che gol aveva fatto


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna che gol aveva fatto


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Era gol


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Cosa aveva fatto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Raga, mi sembra fuori.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Agazzi?


----------



## admin (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ecco Yashin


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ahaha Agazzi comunque miracoli su MIRACOLI


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

grazie Agazzi


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Agazzi con la partita della vita..strano


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

niente è andata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

E qui era fuorigioco pazzesco, dai, non rammarichiamoci.


----------



## Canonista (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma chi è quello in porta, l'uomo ragno?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Sì Bojan, c'è tempo, vai vai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Poco male, questo punto è oro.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri il male principale di questa squadra


----------



## Ghantz (10 Febbraio 2013)

È andata bene va....che centrocampo inverecondo


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Per come abbiamo giocato oggi un punto guadagnato.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi è andata benone, ringrazio Astori e Giannoccaro. Prova della squadra insufficente.


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

un punto guadagnato


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

non ho parole. Sapevamo tutti che con quel centrocampo c'era solo da soffrire. Ci ha messo 80 minuti a cambiare quel cerebroleso da serie B in campo.

Ma che cavolo. Stasera forza Inter. 
Non ne voglio regali.


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2013)

punto pesante....meno male che torna Montolivo


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Febbraio 2013)

se avessimo giocato come dopo l'espulsione avremmo potuto vincere tranquillamente, peccato veramente ma per come si era messa la partita e un punto guadagnato, siamo a -3 dai milan non mollare.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Febbraio 2013)

1 punto d'oro...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

1 punto d'oro...


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiamo tirato poco, non c'erano uomini da ultimo passaggio, si sapeva.


Peccato


----------



## Doctore (10 Febbraio 2013)

citazione del secondo in telecronaca:astori uno dei migliori difensori italiani...ma l hai mai visto giocare?


----------



## Nicco (10 Febbraio 2013)

Domanda: il rigore c'era? Non l'ho vista.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Stasera forza Inter.
> Non ne voglio regali.


Leggere forza inter fa sanguinare i miei occhi.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

grazie a balo per i 4 punti in 2 partite, ma a un milan senza difesa, portiere e centrocampo serviva qualcosa di più di un rigorista a 23 milioni per puntare alla champions...


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Febbraio 2013)

el shaarawi oggi molto fuori forma speriamo che si riprende in settimana


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Centrocampo e difesa oggi inguardabili. Non abbiamo mai tirato in porta prima dell' 82' contro il Cagliari.
Cmq qualcuno dica a Boateng che non è obbligatorio tirare in porta ogni volta che tocca palla.


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> se avessimo giocato come dopo l'espulsione avremmo potuto vincere tranquillamente, peccato veramente ma per come si era messa la partita e un punto guadagnato, siamo a -3 dai milan non mollare.



c'era anche Bojan che faceva il regista offensivo. Ruolo fondamentale.

Nel primo tempo abbiamo giocato a lanci lunghi puntualmente persi. Ringraziamo il mister.


----------



## Snake (10 Febbraio 2013)

Meno male che ha sbagliato Balotelli, a momenti ne ladravamo un'altra e apriti cielo


----------



## Doctore (10 Febbraio 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Domanda: il rigore c'era? Non l'ho vista.


a voglia...ringraziamo il fenomeno astori


----------



## BB7 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> citazione del secondo in telecronaca:astori uno dei migliori difensori italiani...*ma l hai mai visto giocare?*



Ho pensato la stessa cosa. Ed è palese che la risposta sia NO


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Febbraio 2013)

Bah, El Sharaawy non giocava peggio di molti altri.
Nell'arrembaggio finale avrebbe potuto dire la sua...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati 4, mai una volta che ci salva, ippopotamo con i guanti

Abate 6, bene dietro, orrendo avanti ma spinge spinge spinge... Peccato sia così abominevole
Zapata 3, ritardato boh
Mexes 3, idem
De Sciglio 5, dietro non ha problemi ma non spinge mai e l'unica volta che lo fa va quasi in gol... Dai Mattì più convinzione

Ambrosini 1, non ci sono parole
Muntari 4.5, assente
Flamini 8, salva il centrocampo, presente in attacco, massiccio in difesa

El Shaarawy s.v. non gli do l'insufficienza perchè non è mai stato messo in condizione di esprimersi
Balotelli 6.5, svogliatuccio ma decide sempre lui
Niang 7.5, ottimo primo tempo, ripresa così così

Boateng 0.1, ti meriti ogni insulto e ogni tortura
Bojan 5.5, troppo fumoso
Robinho 0.2, ti pagano 6 milioni di euro all'anno, vuoi o non vuoi devi dare l'anima MAIALE


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati SV 

Abate 5,5
Zapata 5
Mexes 5,5
De Sciglio 5,5

Muntari 5
Ambrosini 5
Flamini 6,5

El Shaarawy 5
Balotelli 6
Niang 5

Robinho 5,5
Bojan 6,5
Boateng 5,5

Allegri 5


----------



## Shallappalla (10 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto diavolo fa schifo abate... ne avesse messa una di palla decente in mezzo, per quanto riguarda Mexes e Zapata è inutile commentare... mexes lavorava da paul mitchell e Zapata spacciava a stazione Termini, per forza...


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Leggere forza inter fa sanguinare i miei occhi.



volevo dire che non mi metto a tirare i piedi alle avversarie se poi manchiamo ogni volta l'appuntamento giocando partite imbarazzanti.

Così è decontestualizzata la frase.


----------



## Devil May Cry (10 Febbraio 2013)

Anche secondo me non doveva levare ElSha..Un ElSha "spento" è sempre meglio di Boateng...Comunque il Goal di Balotelli quello in sforbiciata a me sembrava regolare..Voi l'avete per caso rivisto bene???Potete confermarmi questa cosa??

Poi ho da segnalare un altra cosa..Dessena doveva essere espulso per doppio giallo..Quando il Milan ha fatto il contropiede Flamini-ElSha Dessena ha atterrato Stephan che stava senza palla per evitare la chiusura del triangolo con Flamini...
Comunque Zapata giocatore da serie B


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2013)

è inconcepibile cambiare el shaarawy al 50esimo anche se sta facendo male, e chi ***** la butta dentro poi? nel recupero poi non c'era e si è visto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

peccato potevamo pure vincerla nel Finale...ora bisogna pensare solo al 3 posto...pure il Napoli è quasi impossibile da raggiungere


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Elsha male male oggi.Avrà toccato due palloni in tutta la partita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati 6

Abate 5 in tribuna al più presto
Zapata 4 disastro
Mexes 4 come sopra
De Sciglio 6 compitino

Muntari 5.5 era al rientro però
Ambrosini 4.5 male
Flamini 6,5

El Shaarawy 5
Balotelli 6
Niang 5- ci sono anche altri oltre a te in campo eh, se la passa la palla ogni tanto non mi lamento

Robinho 4 argh
Bojan 6
Boateng 5,5 ma che cosa ti tiriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Allegri 4 agghiaggiande


----------



## Nivre (10 Febbraio 2013)

Grandissima occasione buttata al cesso. Partita a dir poco vergognosa da parte nostra.. ringrazio Astori per il rigore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2013)

Con un essere senziente al posto di Abate avremmo vinto,secondo me.Prestazione nel complesso brutta,il centrocampo di zappatori ha fatti più danni che altro.
Non ho capito la sostituzione di Elsha,Boateng poteva tranquillamente metterlo al posto di un centrocampista.Bah.


----------



## BB7 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me non doveva levare ElSha..Un ElSha "spento" è sempre meglio di Boateng...Comunque il Goal di Balotelli quello in sforbiciata a me sembrava regolare..Voi l'avete per caso rivisto bene???Potete confermarmi questa cosa??



Sembrava effettivamente fuori la palla... anche se non di molto. Le possibilità che fosse uscita aumentano se consideriamo che il cross era di Abate.


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2013)

Anche mia figlia che ha 8 anni capirebbe che ci manca uno coi piedi buoni a centrocampo, e ci manca da 3 anni. Oggi la mancanza è stata clamorosa


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine bisogna dire che come trasferta non era per niente facile, non è stato come a Genova dove la Samp ci ha fatto perdere 2 punti dal terzo posto salvo poi recuperarli fino ad arrivare a -3 con l'Udinese, il divario è sempre di 3 punti dalla Lazio.
Col centrocampo di oggi e un attacco abbastanza spento (secondo me Balotelli ed El erano un po' stanchi dopo l'inutile sosta per le nazionali) non si poteva chiedere molto ad un allenatore che a TUTTI gli effetti non capisce un casso di niente.
Zapata alterna buone cose a ca*ate colossali, in coppia con Mexes non va assolutamente bene perché sono 2 giocatori esposti sempre alla sciocchezza, proverei Salamon assieme a Zapata contro il Parma tanto peggio di così non può fare.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Si è sentita l'assenza di Montolivo e di Constant.


----------



## Devil May Cry (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ci è andata male...Montolivo fuori e si sono visti i risultati.Siamo stati ancora più sfortunati nel perdere pure Constant..DeSci sulla sinistra non spinge...Con Constant sulla sinistra e con DeSci sulla destra l'avremmo portata a casa come ridere...Purtroppo è andata male perchè abbiamo pure una difesa da Serie B...Ma una domanda Salamon come mai non gioca???Poi ancora un altra cosa provare Zaccardo no??Non potrà essere peggio di Zapata..


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> volevo dire che non mi metto a tirare i piedi alle avversarie se poi manchiamo ogni volta l'appuntamento giocando partite imbarazzanti.
> 
> Così è decontestualizzata la frase.


Ho solo eliminato la tua solita tirata d'orecchie ad Allegri.
Hai ragione sul fatto che poi manchiamo puntualmente l'appuntamento importante,cosa che ho detto più volte nel corso degli ultimi mesi,ma spesso lo fanno anche le altre.Il terzo posto se lo aggiudicherà la meno peggio,non la migliore...
Perché come noi,anche le altre spesso sbagliano partite importanti.
Resta il fatto che i miei occhi sanguinano se leggo "forza inter" da un tifoso milanista quando il Milan non ha nulla da guadagnare,anzi.


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati 5

Abate 6
Zapata 5,5
Mexes 4,5
De Sciglio 6

Muntari 5,5
Ambrosini 5
Flamini 6

El Shaarawy 5
Balotelli 6,5
Niang 5

Robinho 5,5
Bojan 6
Boateng 6


----------



## sion (10 Febbraio 2013)

peccato per le occasioni finali si poteva vincere,ma forse il pareggio e' piu' giusto visto che abbiamo giocato malissimo


----------



## robs91 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ci è andata male...Montolivo fuori e si sono visti i risultati.Siamo stati ancora più sfortunati nel perdere pure Constant..DeSci sulla sinistra non spinge...Con Constant sulla sinistra e con DeSci sulla destra l'avremmo portata a casa come ridere...Purtroppo è andata male perchè abbiamo pure una difesa da Serie B...Ma una domanda Salamon come mai non gioca???Poi ancora un altra cosa provare Zaccardo no??*Non potrà essere peggio di Zapata*..


E invece lo è.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Febbraio 2013)

constant comunque è 10000 volte meglio di abate


----------



## Devil May Cry (10 Febbraio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> E invece lo è.



Che diavolo l'hanno preso a fare se è peggio di Zapata??Che cavolo è un giocatore da lega pro??Visto che Zapata è da serie B!!

Poi Salamon perché non gioca??E' infortunato??Azz è alto 1 e 95 di testa le prende tutte lui se è appena un pò sveglio come difensore..


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ho solo eliminato la tua solita tirata d'orecchie ad Allegri.
> Hai ragione sul fatto che poi manchiamo puntualmente l'appuntamento importante,cosa che ho detto più volte nel corso degli ultimi mesi,ma spesso lo fanno anche le altre.Il terzo posto se lo aggiudicherà la meno peggio,non la migliore...
> Perché come noi,anche le altre spesso sbagliano partite importanti.
> *Resta il fatto che i miei occhi sanguinano se leggo "forza inter" da un tifoso milanista quando il Milan non ha nulla da guadagnare,anzi.*



Beh tocca essere un po' più elastici però. Seguo tutte le partite del Milan, anche le amichevoli, gli allenamenti, la primavera, gli allievi. E' chiaro che non tiferò neanche per sbaglio e per una sera Inter, dai...


----------



## Blu71 (10 Febbraio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> constant comunque è 10000 volte meglio di abate



Oggi l'assenza di Constant si è sentita.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh tocca essere un po' più elastici però. Seguo tutte le partite del Milan, anche le amichevoli, gli allenamenti, la primavera, gli allievi. E' chiaro che non tiferò neanche per sbaglio e per una sera Inter, dai...


Ma sì,io sono molto elastico 
Ho capito quello che intendevi e non volevo assolutamente dire che tu non sia un vero milanista 
Però leggere quella frase,mmm...
Che poi sono il primo a dire che allo stato attuale non meritiamo nulla di particolare,però se la mia squadra ottiene qualcosa,anche di immeritato,godo e non poco.
Indipendentemente da tutto stasera tifo Chievo,magari ci scappa il gol di Paloschi


----------



## Devil May Cry (10 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque ho capito perchè Boateng gioca malissimo..


----------



## tamba84 (10 Febbraio 2013)

giocato malissimo gli ultimi 20 minuti o poco meno nn riscattano una gara pessima


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Oggi l'assenza di Constant si è sentita.



si è sentita parecchio


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Febbraio 2013)

ElSha al 50esimo non l'ho capita. Nel primo tempo hanno giocato quasi solo sulla destra, con esito scarso tra l'altro, ma soprattutto avevamo in mezzo Ambro che è stato veramente molto lento e Sulley che è la copia sbiadita di quello dell'anno scorso. Tutto comprensibile visto il rientro di questi lungo degenti. Data questa situazione però non si poteva far giocare Nocerino e il Boa a centrocampo fin dall'inizio?
In ogni caso Balo è mostruoso, ma cerchiamo di non accentrare tutto su di lui.


----------



## Schism75 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mettere fuori El Sharaawi fuori, quando perdi, per mettere uno che non segna nemmeno dentro la porta, è una follia. Era già accaduto a Genova contro la Samp, e dissi la stessa cosa. Questa è farina del sacco di Allegri. Come quella di concentrare tutto quanto su un centrocampo muscolare, da 3 anni a questa parte. I risultati sono questi. Giochiamo spesso in maniera oscena. Ed è un dato oggettivo.

Io fossi in lui proverei una cosa: Mexes centrocampista centrale davanti la difesa. Forse potrebbe essere il suo ruolo. Almeno se fa cavolate non crea un buco dietro, e con i piedi sa impostare molto meglio di Ambrosini. Difensivamente parlando non gli è di certo inferiore.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io fossi in lui proverei una cosa: Mexes centrocampista centrale davanti la difesa. Forse potrebbe essere il suo ruolo. Almeno se fa cavolate non crea un buco dietro, e con i piedi sa impostare molto meglio di Ambrosini. Difensivamente parlando non gli è di certo inferiore.



a sto punto si potrebbe pure fare...però Allegri non lo proverà mai


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma sì,io sono molto elastico
> Ho capito quello che intendevi e non volevo assolutamente dire che tu non sia un vero milanista
> Però leggere quella frase,mmm...
> Che poi sono il primo a dire che allo stato attuale non meritiamo nulla di particolare,però se la mia squadra ottiene qualcosa,anche di immeritato,godo e non poco.
> Indipendentemente da tutto stasera tifo Chievo,magari ci scappa il gol di Paloschi



Beh, anche io l'altra volta ho goduto per la vittoria nonostante il rigore dubbio. Anche perché abbiamo meritato.

Però oggi sono icaxxato nero. Perché abbiamo giocato 10 min su 90 e perché abbiamo regalato la partita all'avversario. 

E bastava solo riflettere un po' per evitarlo:
Contro la squadra più fallosa della serie A, senza Montolivo, o metti Boateng o passi al 4-2-3-1, ma non esiste che metti 3 mediani due dei quali indietro dal punto di vista fisico rispetto agli avversari. Non ci vuole un mago per capire come vanno le cose.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Per come s'era messo è 1 punto guadagnato.Abbiamo giocato di menta per 80 minuti,poi si poteva anche fare l'1-2 ma non mi lamento,perchè quando giochi così talmente di menta 1 punto è oro,ma oro colato.


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Febbraio 2013)

Sul fatto che alla fine sia oro colato concordo anche io. Bojan se non c'è Monto è l'unico che può impostare, forse era da giocare con il 4-2-3-1. Speriamo ElSha ricarichi le pile presto presto!
Stasera forza Chievo by the way.


----------



## Devil May Cry (10 Febbraio 2013)

Va fatto giocare Salamon titolare!!Sarà anche giovane,sbaglierà,ma è giusto cosi...Sbagliando si impara...Zapata e Mexes ormai son "vecchi" dai loro errori non imparano una fava!!Anzi più vanno avanti e più peggiorano..Contro il Parma ci vuole una bella difesa o se no saranno azzi amari..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Febbraio 2013)

http://milanworldblog.net/2013/02/10/le-pagelle-rossonere-di-cagliari-milan/Venite a commentare le pagelle di Cagliari-Milan sul Blog di MW!!


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh, anche io l'altra volta ho goduto per la vittoria nonostante il rigore dubbio. Anche perché abbiamo meritato.
> 
> Però oggi sono icaxxato nero. Perché abbiamo giocato 10 min su 90 e perché abbiamo regalato la partita all'avversario.
> 
> ...


Per la partita odierna la penso come te.Giocata male,con Ambro che a malapena si regge in piedi e Muntari che viene da un brutto infortunio.Aggiungrndo Flamini...
Infatti ti contestavo solamente quella frase!


----------



## jaws (10 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Va fatto giocare Salamon titolare!!Sarà anche giovane,sbaglierà,ma è giusto cosi...Sbagliando si impara...Zapata e Mexes ormai son "vecchi" dai loro errori non imparano una fava!!Anzi più vanno avanti e più peggiorano..Contro il Parma ci vuole una bella difesa o se no saranno azzi amari..



Salamon è infortunato


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Per la partita odierna la penso come te.Giocata male,con Ambro che a malapena si regge in piedi e Muntari che viene da un brutto infortunio.Aggiungrndo Flamini...
> Infatti ti contestavo solamente quella frase!



Sisi ho capito. Spiegavo questo punto perché quando ho scritto quella frase ero furibondo.

Io la vedo così:
per me questo punto non è nulla di guadagnato. E' un punto regalato. Ed è una storia che si ripete ogni volta che dobbiamo guadagnare punti sulle avversarie dirette a meno che non affrontiamo un avversario troppo facile.


----------



## Devil May Cry (10 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Salamon è infortunato



Che infortunio ha??E' una cosa grave o è recuperabile in fretta??


----------



## Doctore (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma l allenatore del cagliari dice:meritavamo di vincere


----------



## jaws (10 Febbraio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Che infortunio ha??E' una cosa grave o è recuperabile in fretta??



avevo letto una decina di giorni


----------



## Schism75 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a sto punto si potrebbe pure fare...però Allegri non lo proverà mai




Chiaro. Purtroppo si è intestardito con esperimenti senza senso, come Emanuelson trequartista, ma questo che potrebbe salvarci davvero, non ci avrà pensato nemmeno.


Poi si dice che Allegri è innocente.


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Sisi ho capito. Spiegavo questo punto perché quando ho scritto quella frase ero furibondo.
> 
> Io la vedo così:
> per me questo punto non è nulla di guadagnato. E' un punto regalato. Ed è una storia che si ripete ogni volta che dobbiamo guadagnare punti sulle avversarie dirette a meno che non affrontiamo un avversario troppo facile.


Capisco,ero furibondo anche io altrimenti è probabile che non avrei detto niente (se non un "Che squadra mediocre") 
La penso come te,avremo anche guadagnato un punticino,ma non sono affatto soddisfatto.Aggiungendo questa gara alle altre occasioni perse,contando che in futuro perderemo sicuramente altri punti,c'è poco da essere soddisfatti.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Febbraio 2013)

ragazzi giocare bene con muntari flamini e ambrosini è qualcosa di matematicamente impossibile..il centrocampo del pescara è probabilmente qualitativamente superiore al nostro di oggi!!detto ciò è evidente che il faraone fosse un pò stanchino,che abate è scarsissimo e che serve un difensore centrale..tutte cose che già si sanno!x questo non trovo nulla di grave in questo pareggio


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma l allenatore del cagliari dice:meritavamo di vincere


Se il Cagliari avesse vinto non sarebbe stata una cosa fuori dal mondo,secondo me.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ragazzi giocare bene con muntari flamini e ambrosini è qualcosa di matematicamente impossibile..il centrocampo del pescara è probabilmente qualitativamente superiore al nostro di oggi!!detto ciò è evidente che il faraone fosse un pò stanchino,che abate è scarsissimo e che serve un difensore centrale..tutte cose che già si sanno!x questo non trovo nulla di grave in questo pareggio


Io trovo che sia l'ennesima occasione persa.La Lazio pareggia con il Napoli e noi che non ne approfittiamo.Le carte in regola per battere il Cagliari le avevamo in ogni caso.


----------



## prd7 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non è assolutamente grave perchè restiamo a 3 punti. Basta fare gli stessi punti di Lazio e Inter e batterli nello scontro diretto. Ok non è facile, ma nemmeno impossibile.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Se il Cagliari avesse vinto non sarebbe stata una cosa fuori dal mondo,secondo me.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Io trovo che sia l'ennesima occasione persa.La Lazio pareggia con il Napoli e noi che non ne approfittiamo.Le carte in regola per battere il Cagliari le avevamo in ogni caso.



certo!!ma abbiamo visto come le cose cambino molto in fretta!!quindi non mi dispero di certo per un pareggio a cagliari!fino a 1 mese fa nessuno credeva al terzo posto e invece siamo in lotta...è ancora molto lungo il campionato


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma credevate di fare tutte vittorie e di pareggiare solo con la juve? Questa squadra ha evidentissimi limiti e bastano pochi elementi fuori forma (ElSHa) o fuori per diffida (montolivo) o per infortunio (COstant) che la qualità precipita vertiginosamente. Fuori casa, in queste condizioni, il pareggio è un buon risultato. Ottimo. La strada è lunghissima, le partite da non sbagliare saranno gli scontri diretti. Lì il nostro campionato si deciderà.. a cominciare dall'Inter..


----------



## DannySa (10 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Non è assolutamente grave perchè restiamo a 3 punti. Basta fare gli stessi punti di Lazio e Inter e batterli nello scontro diretto. Ok non è facile, ma nemmeno impossibile.



La Lazio l'abbiamo in casa anche.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Febbraio 2013)

Brutta partita oggi, oltre il pari sarebbe stato un furto, ma senza Monto, con Muntari appena rientrato e con questo Boateng diventa difficile fare bene. 
Bene Balo che si è mosso bene ed anche oggi ha inciso nonostante il mercoledi con la nazionale, a differenza di Elsha oggi fuori partita. Supermario migliore in campo insieme a Flamini che ha corso come un dannato per quasi tutta la partita. Benino anche Bojan che ha dato piu' vivacità alla manovra.
Male tutto il pacchetto difensivo, Abate e De Sciglio incapaci di fare un cross decente (sconcertante) e Mexes e Zapata per farfalle sul gol. 

Vediamo di recuperare Monto, registrare Muntari che puo' comunque dare il suo contributo alla causa, e fare meno cappellate possibili dietro (provare Zaccardo e Salamon no?).

Dai che comunque siamo li. Abbiano tutto il tempo per farcela.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abbiati 6
Abate 6
Zapata 4,5
Mexes 5
De Sciglio 6
Flamini 6,5
Ambrosini 5,5
Muntari 5
Niang 6
Balotelli 6,5
El Shaarawy 5

Boateng 5,5
Bojan 6
Robinho 5

Allegri 5


----------



## Graxx (10 Febbraio 2013)

oggi una partitaccia...ci è andata di lusso...extralusso...


----------



## vota DC (10 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poco male, questo punto è oro.



Robaccia visto che all'andata finì 2-0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Robaccia visto che all'andata finì 2-0


?? l'hai vista la partita ?


----------



## sheva90 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Abate oggi indifendibile, nn ha azzeccato un solo Cross.

Grande Mario, ha preso botte a destra e a manca e alla fine ha zittito tutti.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2013)

oggi si è vista la pochezza dei giocatori del Milan. Una giornata storta può capitare e capita a tutti... in quelle giornate la differenza la fa il singolo. Ma oggi eravamo veramente sottoterra. 
E, per carità, el Shaarawy ha la lingua per terra, nella prossima deve riposare. 
Mi son sembrati con la testa da un'altra parte...

Bastano 2 assenze e un giocatore stanco e questa squadra è a livelli infimi. 
Bojan è scarsissimo, Abate non serve a nulla, Zapata e Mexes sono i peggiori centrali mai visti dai tempi di Chamot e Laursen.
Non si può andare avanti così.
Spero recuperino mentalmente e fisicamente in settimana. 
Non è uno stop, ci mancherebbe, ma è d'obbligo tornare alla vittoria.


----------



## Doctore (10 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> oggi si è vista la pochezza dei giocatori del Milan. Una giornata storta può capitare e capita a tutti... in quelle giornate la differenza la fa il singolo. Ma oggi eravamo veramente sottoterra.
> E, per carità, el Shaarawy ha la lingua per terra, nella prossima deve riposare.
> Mi son sembrati con la testa da un'altra parte...
> 
> ...


Con chamot e laursen...mexes e zapato panchina fissa o tribuna.


----------



## folletto (10 Febbraio 2013)

È inammissibile che una squadra che gioca in champions (per poco) si ritrovi, per la squalifica di un elemento, con un centrocampo nullo in fase di possesso / costruzione. Dobbiamo pregare perché Montolivo non si infortuni....... e ho detto Montolivo, mica Xavi..... Per il 3 posto servono fortuna, grandi prestazioni delle punte e STOP alle cappella dei centrali......... dura eh


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> oggi si è vista la pochezza dei giocatori del Milan. Una giornata storta può capitare e capita a tutti... in quelle giornate la differenza la fa il singolo. Ma oggi eravamo veramente sottoterra.
> E, per carità, el Shaarawy ha la lingua per terra, nella prossima deve riposare.
> Mi son sembrati con la testa da un'altra parte...
> 
> ...



com'è che dicevi? che quando le cose vanno male la colpa è del mister e quando vanno bene della squadra e/o dirigenza, giusto?


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> com'è che dicevi? che quando le cose vanno male la colpa è del mister e quando vanno bene della squadra e/o dirigenza, giusto?



?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ?



è il motto degli acciughiani, dubito tu non lo conosca.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque è la solita storia.Quando non si vince ridiventiamo la squadra più scarsa della serie A.Oggi abbiamo "incorniciato" una pessima prestazione,inutile fare storie,però sapendo cosa abbiamo fatto i primi mesi,le difficoltà affrontate,le umiliazioni subite direi che possiamo sopportare qualche partita negativa.Poi se vogliamo fare i soliti paragoni col Milan del passato,sapete benissimo quale siano le ovvie conclusioni,che abbiamo affrontato quotidianamente negli ultimi 7-8 mesi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è la solita storia.Quando non si vince ridiventiamo la squadra più scarsa della serie



che è quello che dicevo io a ripper.
o forse i post in cui si asseriva che samp e atalanta ci fossero superiori me li sono sognati?


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che è quello che dicevo io a ripper.
> o forse i post in cui si asseriva che samp e atalanta ci fossero superiori me li sono sognati?



ahahah ma davvero sta cosa mi fa ridere. Se vai più indietro stamane ho dovuto fare la lista di tutti i terzini della serie A per dimostrare che sono quasi tutti peggio di Abate (non perché sia forte Abate ma xkè il livello della A attuale è davvero infimo).

Che poi, guarda caso, sono i sostenitori di Allegri. Questa è la loro scusante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi sono molto preoccupato per Flamini, mi spiego

In questo momento è il giocatore più in forma della squadra e anche oggi la sua sufficienza se le portata a casa per l'impegno; nonostante ciò è e resta un abominio, Ma dai! è al 100 per cento, corre come un mulo, ma mai che faccia un tiro, un gol, un assist, una giocata... insomma un qualcosa che lo faccia assomigliare a un giocatore di calcio.
non vorrei che a fine anno qualche genio decidesse di confermarlo
I tanti bisfrattati Nocerino, Boateng, Muntari di tanto in tanto riescono a fare qualcosa di incisivo, lui mai e poi mai


----------



## pennyhill (10 Febbraio 2013)

La mancanza di alternative valide è una triste realtà che il Milan condivide con il 90% delle squadre che prendono parte a questo campionato.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono molto preoccupato per Flamini, mi spiego
> 
> In questo momento è il giocatore più in forma della squadra e anche oggi la sua sufficienza se le portata a casa per l'impegno nonostante ciò è e resta un abominio, Ma dai è al 100 per cento, corre come un mulo ma mai che faccia un tiro, un gol, un assist, una giocata... insomma un qualcosa che lo faccia assomigliare a un giocatore di calcio.
> non vorrei che a fine anno qualche genio decidesse di confermarlo
> I tanti bisfrattati Nocerino, Boateng, Muntari di tanto in tanto riescono a fare qualcosa di incisivo, lui mai e poi mai



Ha 29 anni, quindi cercherà di strappare l’ultimo contrattone della carriera.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Febbraio 2013)

Mi girano troppo, oggi era importantissimo vincere. No comment.


----------



## rossovero (11 Febbraio 2013)

Una partita veramente brutta in cui nessuna delle due squadre meritava di vincere. Per questo perdere mi sarebbe scocciato moltissimo. Alla fine, quindi, un pareggio ci può stare, in trasferta poi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Febbraio 2013)

Punto guadagnato
Parrà strano ma non le vinceremo tutte da qui alla fine del campionato, probabilmente neanche la Juve che è la più forte lo farà.

Non comprendo tutta questa delusione, al massimo potevamo gasarci se battevamo in trasferta una delle squadre più in forma del momento.

Ci sono 2 modi di vivere il calcio:

A Il Real è la squadra + gloriosa di tutti i tempi perché ha vinto 9 coppe campioni-
B Il Real è un squadra di rinco..,,ti perchè ha perso la coppa campioni una 90 di volte


----------



## Schism75 (11 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono molto preoccupato per Flamini, mi spiego
> 
> In questo momento è il giocatore più in forma della squadra e anche oggi la sua sufficienza se le portata a casa per l'impegno; nonostante ciò è e resta un abominio, Ma dai! è al 100 per cento, corre come un mulo, ma mai che faccia un tiro, un gol, un assist, una giocata... insomma un qualcosa che lo faccia assomigliare a un giocatore di calcio.
> non vorrei che a fine anno qualche genio decidesse di confermarlo
> I tanti bisfrattati Nocerino, Boateng, Muntari di tanto in tanto riescono a fare qualcosa di incisivo, lui mai e poi mai



Il problema è che anche all'Arsenal era così. Solo che li non era il suo compito fare queste cose, perchè era circondato da gente come Fabregas, Hleb, Rosisky, Denilson, e altri...


----------



## DennyJersey (11 Febbraio 2013)

La delusione è dovuta al fatto che gli scontri diretti restano il nostro tallone d'achille.
Come leggevo in giro oggi forse sarebbe stato meglio provare zaccardo centrale.


----------

